# Naruto 360: Rise of a Ninja Official Thread



## leonadis_the_dark (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anybody have any idea what this game is going to be like i have all the other games and the best so far is the game cube one any news would be wecome let me know i know sombody must know


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 20, 2007)

I didn't know there was going to be a Naruto game for the Xbox 360.

Anyway, this thread probably belongs in the Gaming Department.


----------



## leonadis_the_dark (Mar 20, 2007)

Naruto is Naruto is it not.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

There aren't to many details on the game right now.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

is it real? 

if so...

 cool!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 24, 2007)

all we know is that if there is a storyline it would be where the Hokage has died because this game is based off the Dubbed series


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 24, 2007)

And because it is only for America,like Uzumaki Chronicals which they totally man handled the story line,Something tells me this game could Kick ass and it could Suck ass....


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> And because it is only for America,like Uzumaki Chronicals which they totally man handled the story line,Something tells me this game could Kick ass and it could Suck ass....



Creating an original story and tweaking an existing "Story" are completely different things

I know Ubisoft knows what they are doing.

Maybe it will actually have blood(if it is heavily based on the dub)


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 24, 2007)

I am sure that they will be using those features from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles as every character having their own special like Naruto using Kage Bunshin to jump higher and furter and things like that lol


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Mar 25, 2007)

Ubisoft, one of the world’s largest video game publishers, announced that it has signed a licensing agreement with VIZ Media, LLC, to develop video games based on VIZ Media’s hugely popular SHONEN JUMP’s NARUTO animation series for the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft. The game will hit stores in North America, South America, Central America and Mexico in 2007. Interestingly, the Ubisoft deal does not extend to Japan. When I find out more about the game I will post the information.

This is the only information that I can find out about the game, Ubisoft is keeping everything a secret. There is no information on what type of game it's going to be or what the story is going to be about.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 25, 2007)

REALLY THANK GOD!!!!! That would be the best naruto in Hi-Def no best


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 25, 2007)

Someone needs to post that concept art from a while back. I don't feel like finding it again


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope we get to see screens of the game soon.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 25, 2007)

By the time the game comes out, the series will either be in filler, or Shippuden will have started


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 26, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Someone needs to post that concept art from a while back. I don't feel like finding it again



I used one of the concept pics of the Kyuubi for a signature..
But I don't remember the site I got it from.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 26, 2007)

Those are the concept art I found. There the same on the other sites also


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

damn those graphcies look awesome


----------



## AdreneLyne (Mar 26, 2007)

^lol, it's concept art, not in-game.


----------



## The Av3nger (Mar 26, 2007)

These are the only things that have been sad about this game. I hope Ubisoft reveals some more info soon.  

*Name:* Naruto (full name not yet known)
*Genre:* Unknown
*Platform:* Xbox360
*Developer:* Ubisoft Entertainment
*Publisher:* Ubisoft Entertainment
*Release date:* Somewhere in 2007
*Annouced for:* US and Europe 

*Concept art:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

still the concept and i really don't give a dam it still is awesome


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 2, 2007)

Now if only there were blood [/lawl]

It better have Itachi, Kisame, and Naruto dammit. But if the game doesn't come out till 2008, then we will be in fillers. Therefore, it better have an entire story mode


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

could you re-upload them again please ^^


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah Re-upload them again and we will be very Thankful! ^^

damn I dont own a xbox 360 -.-


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 2, 2007)

you can find them here 

EDIT: OOOOPPPS WRONG PICTURE


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I lost it  

French Jews have some almost as good stuff though. Just the cropped images from the scan with none of the text

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 










LegendarySaiyan said:


> you can find them here



The DBZ game?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 2, 2007)

edit: Pictures in the Spoiler Tags, my B didnt mean to streach the page.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 2, 2007)

I gotta admit. That looks really good, the chakra on the feet in one of them I saw looked great, I can't wait


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like Uzumaki Chronicles except it's cell shaded.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 2, 2007)

I hate to say it but I want to play a dubbed Naruto game on my 360. I want to see how they really play it out. I am going to rent it. Def not going to buy it unless it kick so much ass.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 2, 2007)

Superrazein, put those is spoiler tags like me. Your stretching the page



Nakiro said:


> Looks like Uzumaki Chronicles except with Production value and is probably actualy good


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 2, 2007)

Huh, looks to be set around the chuunin exam ark.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 2, 2007)

That would be retarded since it comes out in 2008.


----------



## dkirbyj (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks very koo... too bad I don't have a 360.

The size of Naruto's headband plate looks a little too big, like how Kishimoto used to draw them back in the early chapters.  Maybe the game won't go so far?


----------



## slugdude (Apr 2, 2007)

I have news! Now if you took the time to look at the first page and read the posts, then you'd know that the game is being developed by ubisoft. Big whoop right? But it turns out that it's not just some unheard of division of ubisoft, but ubisoft's acclaimed Montreal studio (if you don't know they're the guys who made Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Prince of Persia, and Rainbow Six Vegas!). This game is now on my list of 'must haves'.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 2, 2007)

^ Sweet, RAINBOW SIX VEGAS MAKERS ! I love all those games xD


----------



## MS81 (Apr 2, 2007)

the pic w/Naruto running up the tree reminds me of Narutimate Hero.

but the game is coming out pretty sweet.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 2, 2007)

dkirbyj said:


> Looks very koo... too bad I don't have a 360.
> 
> The size of Naruto's headband plate looks a little too big, like how Kishimoto used to draw them back in the early chapters.  Maybe the game won't go so far?



Why won't it go far? It will be out in 2008. We will be on the Sasuke arc if not further by the release of this game



slugdude said:


> I have news! Now if you took the time to look at the first page and read the posts, then you'd know that the game is being developed by ubisoft. Big whoop right? But it turns out that it's not just some unheard of division of ubisoft, but ubisoft's acclaimed Montreal studio (if you don't know they're the guys who made Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Prince of Persia, and Rainbow Six Vegas!). This game is now on my list of 'must haves'.




Old.....

Though, if the pic hadn't died  





Here are the scans again


----------



## slimscane (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, I am duly impressed, I expected something good from Ubisoft Montreal, but the gameplay sounds great, and the graphics _nail_ the feeling of the show :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2007)

Uzumaki Chronicles for 360...gonna suck.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 3, 2007)

i wonder if the japanese fans are going to crave for this game to come over to their side of the sea.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2007)

Trust can only go so far, some Splinter cells and rainbow sixes weren't there best from them.


----------



## Pein (Apr 3, 2007)

tinlunlau said:


> i wonder if the japanese fans are rgoing to crave for this game to come over to their side of the sea.



why would they by next year it shippuden is gonna be in its second year 
wii and ps3 shippuden games are gonna be were there anime eps are 
i doubt the few japenese 360 owner are gonna change the tide


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Uzumaki Chronicles for 360...gonna suck.



why because it's not for PS3?


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Uzumaki Chronicles for 360...gonna suck.



Except people who can actually make a fun game are making it



crazymtf said:


> Trust can only go so far, some Splinter cells and rainbow sixes weren't there best from them.


 
But none of them were flat out horrible and unplayable, or even bad enough to at least not warrant a rent if you were into the genre.

The game is being given a big enough development cycle that it should be good. At least we know it isn't being rushed


----------



## humberga (Apr 3, 2007)

*Naruto Xbox 360( with pictures from game)*

Last time I post this topic it was closed becasue there wasalready a topic about this. But in this one I have pictures of game. I subscribe to xbox magazine and today they had two pages of info they got from interviewing the creators ubisoft montreal. Seems to be cell shaded rpg. W00t love dem rpgs. Here are the pictures-
If there are any new pictures on the net ill edit the post with new ones

*Spoiler*: __ 










sorry for bad qualityy, took pictures of magazine wih camera


Im sorry if you need to close this again, I thought that adding more info deserves a new thread.


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 3, 2007)

You could also post THAT in the old thread ne?


----------



## humberga (Apr 3, 2007)

nah it seems like is deserves new one to me


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's the pics in a nicer form...

*Spoiler*: __ 















Looks good, the pics don't really look like actual footage though, more like a mockup. If this is good it might actually convince me to grab a 360.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

1) why dont you post this in the other thread...

2) IMO i think it will turn out the same way the other naruto games did for the other systems


----------



## humberga (Apr 3, 2007)

thanls wherd you find the better ones?


----------



## PhatHokage (Apr 3, 2007)

How do you post pictures


----------



## humberga (Apr 3, 2007)

their is insert picture button on poster where you insert the url of the pic


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 4, 2007)

humberga said:


> thanls wherd you find the better ones?


 Jeux-France (check the image urls )


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

The only Naruto game I've ever played was Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles (Which I beat like months ago). Dx I've never herd of a game for Naruto comming out for the XBox 360. You have any resources?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> The only Naruto game I've ever played was Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles (Which I beat like months ago). Dx I've never herd of a game for Naruto comming out for the XBox 360. You have any resources?



Resources...there's like 6 pictures...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 6, 2007)

I didn't like Uzumaki Chronicles. It just felt incomplete.

And I see alot of people are hating the 360 since it's American made.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow.....I'm not even tempted at all. 



> one-on-one brawl in a wide open grass pasture between you and an aggressive, stretchy-armed foe)


 ....but this is funny. Stretch armed foe?


----------



## Johnokage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have read that it will be an RPG, and the screenshot's didn't look too shabby.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 29, 2007)

Ubisoft again.. hopefully this doesn't turn into another TMNT... they sure love their Prince of Persia engine.


----------



## ryne11 (May 1, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Ubisoft again.. hopefully this doesn't turn into another TMNT... they sure love their Prince of Persia engine.



TMNT was rushed to cash in on the movie release.

Naruto is actually being given a good development cycle by people who know what happenes in te far future of the series, so the game will be kilometers above TMNT, and fathoms above Uzumaki Chronicles


----------



## Batman (May 2, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> TMNT was rushed to cash in on the movie release.
> 
> Naruto is actually being given a good development cycle by people who know what happenes in te far future of the series, so the game will be kilometers above TMNT, and fathoms above Uzumaki Chronicles



Here's hoping. If they make a good game rather than a fanservice game, that many people will seek it out for that reason.


----------



## destinator (May 3, 2007)

Well here is the first ingame screen shot


----------



## Moac (May 3, 2007)

*Naruto Ingame screenshot xbox360*

Naruto Ingame screenshot xbox360,  . i look forward to this game. looks to be fun.

Open Show Spoiler for the Pic.=D


It looks like its some kinda of RPG or something , Hope it has Xbox live.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

search is broken


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (May 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> lol
> 
> Search before posting would make things easier


It wouldn't make it any easier at all. Besides, the search option never works.


Anyway, I kinda hope it is RPG like. As in you can pick what weapons to use and what skills to learn. But then again if we are playing as Naruto, I doubt that would happen


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 3, 2007)

that looks pretty nice DES... nice found

SPINNA: what is your username now, you who used to call yourself for Spinna


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2007)

the title name will be Naruto Rise of a ninja

and new info


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Here is a better in-depth description on what the game will be about.

The #1 Anime Series arrives on Xbox 360 this fall.

In a game exclusively developed for the Xbox 360 from the ground up and for the first time ever, gamers will experience Naruto starting from the series' beginning. Re-live the hit anime and manga and experience Naruto's transformation from noisy ninja-academy dropout to respected ninja.

Key Features

    * *Experience Growing Up As Naruto*: The only game that allows you to step into Naruto's shoes from the series' beginning. Complete authentic missions and relive the Naruto anime and manga experience.
    * *Immerse Yourself In Naruto's Universe*: Roam freely and discover authentic environments. Explore genuine Konoha Village and its surroundings. Interact with Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi and members from the Naruto cast.
    * *Unparalleled Depth and Variety of Gameplay*: The first Naruto game to combine action adventure gameplay, classic platforming battles, head-to-head fighting and in-depth character development.
    * *Build Up Your Fighting Techniques to Defeat Deadly Enemies in Fast-Paced Combat*: Define your own way of the ninja as you learn to better control your chakra, improve your techniques, master new taijutsus and ninjutus, and command more powerful ninja weapons.
    * *Play With Friends*: Select your favorite Naruto character and challenge a friend. Customize your character and pick your own battle field.


----------



## ryne11 (May 11, 2007)

They are using "Konoha"? That is cool


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

If it won't have any of part 2 in it it fails.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> If it won't have any of part 2 in it it fails.



No. Rather have a sequal to this one.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 11, 2007)

I'm wondering how far this game will cover? Will this game only cover up to what the anime in US/Europe covered so far?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (May 11, 2007)

Gah!I have this werid feeling this game is gonna destroy naruto[it's a x-box  console game.that's almost as bad as a PS3 game]


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

Yeah well it wouldnt be no better on a portable or the wii. its a good thing if its on ps3 or xbox 360 as they are the best capable machines right now.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 11, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm wondering how far this game will cover? Will this game only cover up to what the anime in US/Europe covered so far?



I seriously hope it'll be part 1 only, otherwise the game will probably be too short =/.


----------



## ryne11 (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> If it won't have any of part 2 in it it fails.




So a game based on the dub fails if it doesn't have stuff that is exclusive to Japan right now?


----------



## carnage (May 12, 2007)

hell yes especially if  the game is being made by a japanese company.


----------



## ryne11 (May 12, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> hell yes especially if  the game is being made by a japanese company.



Ubisoft is Japanese now?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 12, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Ubisoft is Japanese now?



ouch!x9999

Anyone know if this game will be region free??


----------



## Zenou (May 12, 2007)

I don't think any 360 games are Region free. And Ubisoft isn't Japanese.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 12, 2007)

Bah. So i'd have to flash it to play the JAP games? Or "chip" it?


----------



## Calza (May 12, 2007)

Quite a few 360 games are region free take Gears for an example. Naruto will probably be out here first anyway since they are basing it on the american Naruto not the Japenese.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 12, 2007)

Calza said:


> Quite a few 360 games are region free take Gears for an example. Naruto will probably be out here first anyway since they are basing it on the american Naruto not the Japenese.



Ohh right! Hopefully it'll be region free, Naruto is the only game I want to play on the 360!


----------



## carnage (May 12, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Ubisoft is Japanese now?




Never said that. I was speaking in general.


----------



## LordSpark (May 15, 2007)

There's a video of the game out. Looks awsome.
this promo


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 15, 2007)

LordSpark said:


> There's a video of the game out. Looks awsome.
> this promo



Damn already seen it, was hoping for it to be a new one .


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

I was hoping someone had it in HD.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I was hoping someone had it in HD.



Well, me 2! 

I really hope Ubisoft has put alot of time on the details of the Naruto story... 

Anyone know if you can read/watch interviews with the creators of the game anywhere? =D


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 15, 2007)

I hope this game is good.......(seem like naruto is fighting neji some were not good)


----------



## Jaga (May 15, 2007)

i heard this game will be a fighting + rpg + action adventure game... that really sounds hot... i'm sure alot of people will buy xbox 360 just for this game if its as good as its sounds... well i know i would consider it...lol

... and it would be a first, that if this game is actually as good as it sounds - that a naruto game...an anime game actually.. will have lived up to its potential. games based off of naruto, pokemon, and dragonball have so much potential... its been a shame they never use it...


----------



## destinator (May 15, 2007)

Well I liked the first screen...but well the video somehow didnt impressed me a lot. Some scenes looked nice the rest really looked like a USA Naruto game ... :s dont know I'll wait for better vids


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2007)

i hope its not a tekken style game where you fight one guy then a cinama ...it looks really stupid right now...i hope to god it gets better but i think ill buy the game regardless...hopefully this game will shut Xplay up about how naruto sucks lol


----------



## Utz (May 15, 2007)

Hm, graphics look okay (a bit TOO cel-shaded), but looks pretty good. I like the free-roaming thing going on through the woods and Konohagakure itself. Should be really interesting, although I doubt it's going to be released this year.


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

let's hope it's release for the Holidays.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i heard this game will be a fighting + rpg + action adventure game... that really sounds hot... i'm sure alot of people will buy xbox 360 just for this game if its as good as its sounds... well i know i would consider it...lol



Aye, i'm buying 360 just because of the game! 


About Neji vs Naruto, I wonder why they had that in it... I just hope it isn't supposed to be the fight they had in the arena :<


----------



## Nice Gai (May 16, 2007)

If its only compatabile and we can fight each other somehow yes! I will be only renting this game I wont be buying. If it has a switch to only be Japanese then its on but I doubt the could do it.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> If its only compatabile and we can fight each other somehow yes! I will be only renting this game I wont be buying. If it has a switch to only be Japanese then its on but I doubt the could do it.



Don't the VA usually join up for this kind of thing? Especially since such company as Ubisoft is making a Naruto game and it's the first Naruto game for 360 = will sell for lots...probably.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 16, 2007)

I am hoping and praying man. If they come out with a Japanese version I will import that. I got home yesterday and tried to watch Naruto on CN and it made me sick. The dub is not my friend.


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

no one is your friend though.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 16, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> no one is your friend though.



I know sucks doesnt it. I thought you were my friend?


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

i will be your friend.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 16, 2007)

Haha thanks. LOL!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I am hoping and praying man. If they come out with a Japanese version I will import that. I got home yesterday and tried to watch Naruto on CN and it made me sick. The dub is not my friend.



Heh, i'm getting Naruto Ultimate Ninja or something(the first Naruto ps2 game) tomorrow but I watched some gameplay movies in gamespot and wow@the dubs... Sounds f***ing stupid lol :S


----------



## Victory (May 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Trust can only go so far, some Splinter cells and rainbow sixes weren't there best from them.




I'm going to school you one Ubisoft. All them bad Ubi games you thinking about were developed by Ubi Shanghai which is actually Ubisoft worst development studio which made all the disappointing games like Splinter Cell double agent, Pandora tommorow, Prince of Persia warrior Within. Ubi Montreal are actually Ubi's best developer. They the one who made the 1st splinter cell and chaos theory, Prince of Persia, Sand of time, Rainbow 6 vegas and the first ghost recon and Rainbow 6 games. This is the same developers who are actually making Naruto 360 which is why people are actually happy that one of the best developing team in todays day are actually making this game. But im going to warn you that the sequel to this game is going to be most likely by Shanghai.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

Victory said:


> I'm going to school you one Ubisoft. All them bad Ubi games you thinking about were developed by Ubi Shanghai which is actually Ubisoft worst development studio which made all the disappointing games like Splinter Cell double agent, Pandora tommorow, Prince of Persia warrior Within. Ubi Montreal are actually Ubi's best developer. They the one who made the 1st splinter cell and chaos theory, Prince of Persia, Sand of time, Rainbow 6 vegas and the first ghost recon and Rainbow 6 games. This is the same developers who are actually making Naruto 360 which is why people are actually happy that one of the best developing team in todays day are actually making this game. But im going to warn you that the sequel to this game is going to be most likely by Shanghai.




I guess squareenix needs to show shanghai how to put out some good titles.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 18, 2007)

Victory said:


> I'm going to school you one Ubisoft. All them bad Ubi games you thinking about were developed by Ubi Shanghai which is actually Ubisoft worst development studio which made all the disappointing games like Splinter Cell double agent, Pandora tommorow, Prince of Persia warrior Within. Ubi Montreal are actually Ubi's best developer. They the one who made the 1st splinter cell and chaos theory, Prince of Persia, Sand of time, Rainbow 6 vegas and the first ghost recon and Rainbow 6 games. This is the same developers who are actually making Naruto 360 which is why people are actually happy that one of the best developing team in todays day are actually making this game. But im going to warn you that the sequel to this game is going to be most likely by Shanghai.



Umm... Is this game really being made by such skilled team? Geezus. This might be better than expected then.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2007)

Neji-sama said:


> Aye, i'm buying 360 just because of the game!
> 
> 
> About Neji vs Naruto, I wonder why they had that in it... I just hope it isn't supposed to be the fight they had in the arena :<


well it could be multiplayer or a mission


----------



## ViЯaL (May 20, 2007)

dont know if this was said yet but the game has online capabilities since the trailer says Xbox Live


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2007)

I just can't w8 til they put the Demo on Marketplace.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 20, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it could be multiplayer or a mission



True! Hopefully multiplayer ^^


----------



## ronzie (May 20, 2007)

when is the release date for naruto?


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2007)

10/16/07 when it comes out.

but if you live in Europe it will be next month.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> but if you live in Europe it will be next month.



SOURCE??? Also will it be in PAL? !?#?


----------



## MS81 (May 21, 2007)

Neji-sama said:


> SOURCE??? Also will it be in PAL? !?#?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 21, 2007)

Oh, thank you!


----------



## Mikeey_Naruto (May 21, 2007)

this game looks insane, i d/led the HD trailer. they've captured the look and feel of the show really well. Also being developed by one of the worlds best dev studios should help too


----------



## EfrainMan (May 23, 2007)

*New in-game teaser for Naruto on Xbox 360*

 From Ubi's UbiDay, many other teasers have been released as well (mmm...Splinter Cell Conviction...  ) Some old stuff, lots of new stuff. and the Naruto vs Neji is a bit longer...

 still has the old movie...go to a major gaming site if you want to DL a HQ version...


----------



## Slam (May 23, 2007)

Gameplay vid.


----------



## Ziko (May 24, 2007)

That actually looks really cool! If it had japanese voices it would almost be perfect!


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (May 24, 2007)

...time for me to get a really good job. heh.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 24, 2007)

Can't wait! That looks so kickass... Damn!


----------



## Nice Gai (May 24, 2007)

it actaully looks like a winner. Hopefully I can get a japanese version once its released to Japan. I dont think I could handle the english voices while playing Naruto. I tried with Naruto 2 on gamecube at bestbuy and had to put the controller down and walk away.


----------



## ryne11 (May 24, 2007)

So they are usin the manga translations?

"Master Ebisu"
"Konoha"

Looks cool reguardless



Nice Gai said:


> it actaully looks like a winner. Hopefully I can get a japanese version once its released to Japan. I dont think I could handle the english voices while playing Naruto. I tried with Naruto 2 on gamecube at bestbuy and had to put the controller down and walk away.



That is because D3 sucks at localization and many of the voices were carried over from the first Clash of Ninja, which was recorded before the show started in america

The actual Dub and NamcoBandai Games, like Uzumaki Chronicles and Ultimate Ninja 2, actually have alot of effort put into the voice acting and script

So this game which is soley made for NA and Europe should have really good voice acting


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2007)

omg that looks really fucking good.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 24, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> So they are usin the manga translations?
> 
> "Master Ebisu"
> "Konoha"
> ...



I understand I appreciate what they are doing dont get me wrong. Just love the Japanese better. I have all the Japanese Naruto games on ps2 and gamecube I am just accustomed to hearing the original. I am not downing the games its just a personal thing.


----------



## Slam (May 24, 2007)

Hey Nice Gai: If you don't want to hear the English voices, go into the options menu and set sound effect volume to 0.

Or mute your TV.

It's no reason to boycott this game >_>.


----------



## Calza (May 24, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> it actaully looks like a winner. Hopefully I can get a japanese version once its released to Japan. I dont think I could handle the english voices while playing Naruto. I tried with Naruto 2 on gamecube at bestbuy and had to put the controller down and walk away.



I doubt it will be realeased in Japan since only US and Europe have been announced however if Microsoft are smart it will certainly help the 360 in Japan.


----------



## Pein (May 24, 2007)

History
new interview about the game


----------



## Pein (May 24, 2007)

[a.f.k.] Lucky Star - 07
learn to use search function


----------



## Nice Gai (May 24, 2007)

Slam said:


> Hey Nice Gai: If you don't want to hear the English voices, go into the options menu and set sound effect volume to 0.
> 
> Or mute your TV.
> 
> It's no reason to boycott this game >_>.



I never said anything about boycotting anything. I said the game looks great. I am hoping for a Japanese release. I am all for it. I never put down the game once or told you guys not to buy it so get your facts straight. I cant help if I dont like the dub voices but I never said once dont buy it.



Nice Gai said:


> I understand I appreciate what they are doing dont get me wrong. Just love the Japanese better. I have all the Japanese Naruto games on ps2 and gamecube *I am just accustomed to hearing the original. I am not downing the games its just a personal thing.*


----------



## Slam (May 24, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I never said anything about boycotting anything. I said the game looks great. I am hoping for a Japanese release. I am all for it. I never put down the game once or told you guys not to buy it so get your facts straight. I cant help if I dont like the dub voices but I never said once dont buy it.




When I said that I was mainly referring to your comment about waiting for a Japanese release. When I said "boycotting" I meant you personally, and your comment about not getting the English release of the game.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 24, 2007)

damn this looks awesome, I love the exploring, it's something that other naruto games have never had....if only you could go into the sound menu and switch the language to japanese like in the dragonball z games, it would be perfect. But it's gonna be badass!


----------



## Rock Lee (May 24, 2007)

Free roaming naruto game,i'm really getting a 360 now i good change from the tradition fighters.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

as long as you get to fight orochimaru it will be pretty cool.


----------



## General Mustang (May 24, 2007)

From watching the gameplay preview, it looks like Ubisoft is doing an INSANE job making the Naruto experience feel good. Free-roaming, actual hand seal motions via r+l analog sticks, can't wait!!


----------



## EfrainMan (May 24, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> volume 2_chapter 18
> learn to use search function



Ah, see I searched for *Naruto Xbox 360* in titles, and that thread doesn't have "Xbox" in the title (so I didn't see it). Otherwise, I'd have put it there. Can a mod merge these posts into that thread or something?


----------



## Superior (Jun 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

yea i cant wait to get this game and thanks for whoever gave me some reps points i dont know why people just gave then to me at random


----------



## Slam (Jun 2, 2007)

Japanese voices are in apparently.



> Everything included in Rise of a Ninja is approved by Studio Pierrot, creators of the original animation series. Attention to detail extends to the inclusion of the original voice actors from the TV show, recognizable in every language? and that includes Japanese with subtitles for the purists!


355 caption final page


----------



## Superior (Jun 2, 2007)

mabey its coming out on Oct 17,2007 for u.s 
and Yesterday for Eurpoe for people who didnt know


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 3, 2007)

wow so the one potential downfall of this game has been taken care of, they're are actually going to let us choose the japanese voices!!!!  This game is officially own. I just wish we could have it much sooner, I cant believe it's already out in europe and we have to wait like six months...


----------



## Ziko (Jun 3, 2007)

Wait, what?!
Its out in Europe!?


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

yea so not fair


----------



## EfrainMan (Jun 3, 2007)

Bah, Europe's been shafted video game-wise tons in the past (PS3 anyone?). Give 'em one, OK?


----------



## Calza (Jun 3, 2007)

What the hell you guys on about?

Europe gets it in Autumn, read the whole article.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jun 3, 2007)

Where did you guys get the idea it was out in Europe already? o_O


----------



## Ziko (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, it cant be :S
I live in Europe and we always get the games last xD


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

but on some of the sites ive been on they say europe got it


----------



## Cueil (Jun 3, 2007)

The only way I'd be more excited about this game is if Bioware was making it... for you who only play JRPGs you'll undoubtedly feel confused, as for the rest they know what I speak of...there probably exist no greater single development team than the men and women who work at Bioware... Canadian to... one of the few things that Canada can gloat about... two of the best dev teams work there.  Now for the rest of you just rest assured that Naruto could be in no better hands... no Japanese developer could possibly make a better action/rpg/adventure/stealth game than Ubi Montreal... personally I think Ubisoft needs to get the rights to develope the Tenchu games as well, but that's just me... although... I wouldn't mind Techmo doing a balls-to-the-wall action style Naruto game... Team Ninja certainly has a resume to make any one drule


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

yea i guess


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2007)

Slam said:


> Japanese voices are in apparently.
> 
> 
> 355 caption final page



I don't think I can be more hyped for this!! This is gonna be like one long orgasm.


----------



## Moac (Jun 4, 2007)

its offical now =) YAY. The jap, voices will be aviable in the game .. HURRAY =D

"It is on its official site which Microsoft precise that Naruto: Rise of a ninja will propose on Xbox the 360 French voices of the characters of animated, but also the Japanese voices with subtitling for the purists of the kind."

Link removed


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 4, 2007)

Slam said:


> Japanese voices are in apparently.
> 
> 
> Zaraki likes women



Def going to buy this now. Gives me a reason to dust off of 360. Japanese Voice Actors for this game is going to make it def buy. Never in my life I though a tight Japanese Anime would make it to Xbox. Go XBox for being versatile.


----------



## Slam (Jun 4, 2007)

Laurens

New interview.


----------



## Superior (Jun 4, 2007)

*I Cool idea*

wats would be cool since the game goes up to the garra fight would be bringing out the foxs chakra and somming the big toad sound cool?


----------



## nick65 (Jun 4, 2007)

i see you can play xbox live to play against friends but can you also go vs with 2 controllers on one xbox360?


----------



## Superior (Jun 4, 2007)

*Theres a vid*

There a pretty cool Gameplay vid on gametrailers go check it out when u get the change


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont know if this has been posted but it looks awesome.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gzdanGaK4JI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I realize, this is bit of an extremist opinion/prediction, but now that they're including Japanese voices and all that.. could this game be the "push" Microsoft needs to get the 360 taken "seriously" by Japanese gamers (both developers and players)?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

we don't have room for extremism in this world


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 5, 2007)

At least the sub elitists can shut up now


----------



## mangod (Jun 6, 2007)

Did anyone else notice in that trailer, that they were using music from My Neighbor Totoro? O_O


----------



## Superior (Jun 6, 2007)

*Cool*

Do you get to fight in the chuuin exams  and/or wacth it


----------



## carnage (Jun 6, 2007)

im not a sub elitist but I like the fact it will have japanese audio if we want it


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 6, 2007)

the more and more I find out about this game, the more I want it!


----------



## carnage (Jun 6, 2007)

The characters honestly seem a little too small like the camera is too far away.


----------



## Pein (Jun 6, 2007)

carnage said:


> The characters honestly seem a little too small like the camera is too far away.



well we get an awesome view of the envirorments


----------



## Superior (Jun 7, 2007)

yea we do any cool ideas anyone wanna put up sure no one ever responds to wat i have to say


----------



## illusion (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but it looks awesome.
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gzdanGaK4JI[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, the game looks friggin' sick. Defiantely a must buy, in my book.


----------



## Batman (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not a sub elietist either, but I'd prefer to the one that sounds better. The english Naruto voices just plain such. This game is a god-send.


----------



## carnage (Jun 8, 2007)

its called rise of the ninja because naruto  hits puberty and gets massive erections at night.


----------



## Superior (Jun 8, 2007)

your nasty man really grow up


----------



## Superior (Jun 9, 2007)

Hay where is everybody?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, I thought this game was gonna be crap, but now that I saw that trailer, it is a must buy.


----------



## Superior (Jun 10, 2007)

yea it will be and i got my xbox360 yesterday now im broke but its worth it


----------



## JonnyCake (Jun 11, 2007)

Ubisoft don't mess around on it's games, no matter how "childish" the target audience may seem to  the people producing it. This is a definite buy!


----------



## Superior (Jun 11, 2007)

Yea...your right


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 11, 2007)

Is that hayate I see in that concept art


----------



## b0o (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I've been working hard on a website dedicated to naruto: rise of a ninja, it hasn't launched yet and nothing has been uploaded to the domain, anyway more to the  point.

I'm hoping to get a few copies of the demo from Ubisoft, whom I've been emailing back and forth to negotiate a deal. Basically if anyone is interested in trying out the demo and would be willing to write up a detailed review of it, then please PM me for more info. - This is providing I manage to persuade Ubisoft into giving me a couple of demos. =)

On a lighter note: The game looks amazing! Cannot wait to try it out and can only hope another installment will be made to carry on from the 90+ episodes.


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

All i want to know is, will it have some kind of online vs mode.


----------



## Batman (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn it need to avoid this section of the forums becuse I know I can't have this game till october.


----------



## Superior (Jun 12, 2007)

Hardcase678 said:


> All i want to know is, will it have some kind of online vs mode.


 yea it will


----------



## XXItachiUchihaXX (Jun 13, 2007)

well i watched an interview and they said they are trying to make this game as close to the series as they can


----------



## Superior (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm positive they will pull it off


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2007)

This should be one of the best games ever


----------



## XXItachiUchihaXX (Jun 18, 2007)

i wonder what kind of achivements they will have maybe complete  10,20,30 missions ect win 100 matchs online what you guys think?


----------



## Superior (Jun 19, 2007)

me too i wonder


----------



## Pein (Jun 19, 2007)

XXItachiUchihaXX said:


> i wonder what kind of achivements they will have maybe complete  10,20,30 missions ect win 100 matchs online what you guys think?



ubisoft over loads on achievements expect  to get one when you learn to jump


----------



## DeathRain (Jun 19, 2007)

I was gonna try this game,
but didnt really get to buy it


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2007)

This game makes the 100% hype list. Gotta have it. It's making me crazy like lindsay lohans when she still have breasts.


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2007)

This game will be released on the 19th of October.


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2007)

Aman said:


> This game will be released on the 19th of October.



damn the wait


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol itll be good for 360's image in japan! diehard naruto fans will have to buy the console just to play the game. but i prefer the 360 anyway


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 19, 2007)

Its says 10/17/07 at gamestop.


----------



## Superior (Jun 19, 2007)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> diehard naruto fans will have to buy the console just to play the game. but i prefer the 360 anyway


thts my reason and it was worth it


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 25, 2007)

I wasn't too sure at first, but after hearing that the Japanese VA would be a option(Nothing against the English VAs) it sparked my interest.  Looked more into it, and it looks like I will pick it up when available.


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I wasn't too sure at first, but after hearing that the Japanese VA would be a option(Nothing against the English VAs) it sparked my interest.  Looked more into it, and it looks like I will pick it up when available.



me too i cant stand naruto's voice
so Japaneses option makes it a day one buy


----------



## Superior (Jun 25, 2007)

i dont really care i like the english vocies better


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't w8 to pre-order this carnbuckel.


----------



## ChicketyChina (Jun 27, 2007)

more new pics


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kakashi raikiri looks bad ass.


----------



## Superior (Jun 27, 2007)

looks good alright


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jun 28, 2007)

i wana play ... NOW!


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 29, 2007)

Screen caps are golden. I cant wait to test this baby out. Personally I want a TJ game but oh well. I cant complain because this is gonna give me something to play on my 360.


----------



## Superior (Jul 1, 2007)

this one gonna be one of the best


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 4, 2007)

this sparked my intrest when i saw you could pre-order on play.com. does anyone have any screenshots?


----------



## Nero (Jul 4, 2007)

though its a naruto game for the 360 i will never buy it, becuz its based of the dub.....


----------



## Calza (Jul 4, 2007)

klahamarian said:


> though its a naruto game for the 360 i will never buy it, becuz its based of the dub.....



It uses the orginal Japanese voices aswell.


----------



## Moac (Jul 4, 2007)

"Here is a new video interview of upcoming Xbox360 exclusive game Naruto: Rise of the Ninja, developed by Ubisoft, by GR. Continue to to find out what the devs are doing to this game and what is so different about it."



ENJOY:.   this game and HALO 3 are the reasons why i gonna get a Xbox 360 Elite =D


----------



## joox (Jul 4, 2007)

Skarface said:


> And because it is only for America,like Uzumaki Chronicals which they totally man handled the story line,Something tells me this game could Kick ass and it could Suck ass....



Are you serious it only comes out in america? Because I live in Canada.


----------



## huey253 (Jul 5, 2007)

Moac said:


> "Here is a new video interview of upcoming Xbox360 exclusive game Naruto: Rise of the Ninja, developed by Ubisoft, by GR. Continue to to find out what the devs are doing to this game and what is so different about it."



omg - my eyes got watery when i saw this -- i will probably buy a high-def tv just for this game


----------



## Superior (Jul 10, 2007)

Any new info anyone?


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea has there been any new news?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

well i'll prob buy this game....when the price drops....cant spend 60 bucks on a naruto game...haha


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh, they're going to have it at E3 on thursday. 2pm PDT(pacific time). So hopefully we will see some good things then!



Actually heres a new trailer from E3 on Ign.com. Japanese theme song too. Looks awesome.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 11, 2007)

_Haruka Kanata_! Nice one. The game looks very smooth.


----------



## Lion (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, very good. Did this game actually make history? A first game made in the west featuring japanese music?

I was watching the MS presentation and Bell introduced the Naruto trailer and the music started, I was thinking, "they, this sounds familiar... this couldn't be... oh! it is!? Goddammit, where did they pull this from?!" 

HD version of the trailer at Link removed


----------



## carnage (Jul 11, 2007)

I am sure some of the american final fantasy's have music by japanese composers lion so no i dont think it would be the first lion.

It might be the first game where u can play in both japanese or american voice and text.


----------



## Lion (Jul 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> american final fantasy's



Are there any? Aren't they all done by SquareEnix? If not, then yeah, you're right. There probably are games that have done this before, but this is the first time I've encountered it and in this way no less. And it's more about the vocals than anything else.

That was quite a move from Ubisoft. They're showing that they have some "big cahunas". Never would've guessed what was coming.

The game seems to have quite a few of the classic Masuda tracks from the anime. Which is fantastic.


----------



## carnage (Jul 11, 2007)

hmm well lets see i just meant the final fantasys that released in the usa had that kinda music not that a american company made the game.

allthough ff crystal chronicles and ff tactics i think may have come from an american division of squaresoft.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> It might be the first game where u can play in both japanese or american voice and text.



No, you could switch from English to Japanese in Dragonball z's Budokai Tenkaichi 2 and 1 if I'm not mistiaken. Loved it.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 12, 2007)

new E3 stuff about the game.


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

looking good...i hope it turns out great


----------



## MikoWolf (Jul 13, 2007)

aye, and i even noticed they are using some of the original soundtrack in the game 

btw, one of the sonic games, think it is Sonic Adventure DX had their own orignal japanese voices also included, next to the american ones


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 13, 2007)

^thats because they used the second OP from naruto in the american version......thats why its there.....this is the american naruto.._WITH OPTIONS TO SWITCH IT TO JAPANESE!!!!!!!_


----------



## Cueil (Jul 13, 2007)

The game looks f'n great and Ubisoft Montreal is a AAA+ developer... right along side of Bioware on the performance scale


----------



## Cueil (Jul 13, 2007)

Hardcase678 said:


> All i want to know is, will it have some kind of online vs mode.



Ninja battles from what I understand... can you imagine a 16 man battle... 8 vs 8


----------



## XXItachiUchihaXX (Jul 14, 2007)

im inpressed with this game even thought they havent showed much of what the story missions are like


----------



## Rashman (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont know why but for some reason i think this game would suck 





i hope i'm wrong though


----------



## MS81 (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah I'm getting this baby.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey cool. Just saw the trailer for this. Looks pretty great. Definitely keeping my eye on this one


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 15, 2007)

The online mode makes this games a must buy,count me in for a copy.


----------



## djfalcon (Jul 15, 2007)

a slight slight set back guys
Eureka seveN v04 [Nanashi-Mobots].​zip


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 15, 2007)

> He can hide in a corner, charge his chakra at a safe distance and then launch his ultimate move.



But when are you going to get to hide in a corner and take the time to charge your chakra then do a move? If they mean by knocking the opponent back or down, then isn't that what they do in the anime? I can see what he's saying but I don't think there will be much hiding.


----------



## Bakalakadaka (Jul 15, 2007)

Cueil said:


> Ninja battles from what I understand... can you imagine a 16 man battle... 8 vs 8



well, i watched the trailer and in it, all of the fights are one on one. im guessing that the online mode would have one on one fights with the winner in a "hotseat" type deal, the way many fighting games (DOA, Tekken) work online.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 15, 2007)

Hopefully we end up with a good amount of characters so we can do Tournaments! That would be great.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea I think thats what he meant.


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 15, 2007)

This game's combat system suck's everyone was expecting Uzumaki Chronicles type combat but instead we get the Ultimate Ninja combat system. Honestly i was looking so forward to getting this game but now it seems that the only interesting part about the game is the free roam and the missions.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

a game for x-box...about naruto? since when?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Jul 16, 2007)

My two cents:
Since I own Gekitou Ninja Taisen four and Narultimatte Accel (both across my room right now), I can give a small opinion after seeing the gameplay videos released so far.

*The adventure/mission/free roam aspect is heavily borrowed from Accel. Kinda looks like it uses a similar engine, but I could be surprised. *The free roam + adveture thing in Accel was well done. Quite likeable if you could read what was going on (I could and friends could not).

*The FIGHTING is what is bothering me right now. Since the developers focused heavily on the adventure aspect, I doubt the online aspect and fighting of it will be that well done.* The fighting engine looks like a SEVERELY slowed down version of Gekitou Ninja Taisen 2 where you have to charge chakra and hit a button combination for a super move.

My prediction is that *the actual fighting in this game will not be on-par with GNT as far as how fun and fast the gameplay was.* GNT had really nice cancelling, fast gameplay, and assorted moveset, and a ton of good multiplayer fun for a seasoned pro or a total noob. (Not that a new player could win much though unless they used Kimmimaro or Kyuubi Naruto).

*The adventure mode does look really well-done like Naruto Accel, but I fear that the game's adventure mode might be shorter than Accel with less events to do (seeing as how this game covers till what... episode 100 at best?)*

This will be a game I rent before I buy it, but that is just me.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks this game is gonna be incredibly short?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Jul 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this game is gonna be incredibly short?



LoL. My post is right above yours.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

That's too much shit too read...

I see this going up to the Tsunade arc if even that far.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 16, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> LoL. My post is right above yours.



The art of reading posts longer than a sentence has been lost in this new generation :/


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Jul 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> That's too much shit too read...
> 
> I see this going up to the Tsunade arc if even that far.



XD
For that, you get repped.

This'll go to the end of the Orocihmaru + Kabuto VS Tsunade + Jiraiya + Shizune + Naruto  Chances are, it'll be short as hell.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

They'll milk the franchise for all it's got just like the DBZ games....
Then next year part 2 will come out and guess what?
It's up to the rescue Sasuke arc!!!


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

oh ish my xbox just kicked the bucket for the 4th time.


----------



## carnage (Jul 16, 2007)

in one of the animes when naruto was under a blanket his blanket was up high in the air and it didnt look like it was cuz of his knees.  thats where they got the idea to name it Rise of the ninja  it rise of the ninjas blanket


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 16, 2007)

They said a bunch of times the game goes up to episode 80 (fight with gaara). So it's even shorter than you guys said. But they probably stuck us with a bunch of missions like finding a cat or like the ramen missions.


----------



## Superior (Jul 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> They'll milk the franchise for all it's got just like the DBZ games....
> Then next year part 2 will come out and guess what?
> It's up to the rescue Sasuke arc!!!


Thats what im hopeing for


----------



## Bass (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know if it's been posted but a vid of Kiba vs. Naruto.



*actually wants a 360 now*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Bass said:


> I don't know if it's been posted but a vid of Kiba vs. Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> *actually wants a 360 now*




Very nice! I'm so going to put this game on pre order now


----------



## Bass (Jul 18, 2007)

Kiba's Gatsuuga looks great.

*can't wait to see other's ultimates*


----------



## Bass (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow....this game won best fighting game for the 360 beating out Virtua Fighter 5.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 21, 2007)

stupid IGN making nonsense articles...


----------



## MS81 (Jul 21, 2007)

Kewl looking game.


----------



## Bass (Jul 21, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> stupid IGN making nonsense articles...



Because they preferred fun over a game that's so technical that it's not all that fun anymore?


----------



## Pein (Jul 21, 2007)

most likely since virtua fighter isn't a brand new game


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Jul 22, 2007)

wow, best naruto game ever. The kiba vs. naruto fight is better than any other american naruto game fight iv'e seen.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> Because they preferred fun over a game that's so technical that it's not all that fun anymore?


Yeah, because in my opinion VF is such a superior fighter game. But again, It's IGN. I don't expect any better news from them...


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> Because they preferred fun over a game that's so technical that it's not all that fun anymore?



Sounds great to me. Can't wait for this game in the fall.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the only reason why they gave it to Naruto was because VF5 had best fighting game already before it dropped in feb.


----------



## Batman (Jul 23, 2007)

I think they gave it to Naruto because it's better.


----------



## Bass (Jul 23, 2007)

Batman said:


> I think they gave it to Naruto because it's better.



.............

No.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2007)

well i wish that the battle were in third version view like DBZ:budokai tenkaichi but better


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish they just should've made a fighting game instead of having fighting online.

so 2 Naruto games would've been the Idea.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wish they just should've made a fighting game instead of having fighting online.
> 
> so 2 Naruto games would've been the Idea.



I like the fact that its online. It only covers the first 80 episodes so the story might be short. Online can keep it alive.


----------



## Superior (Jul 27, 2007)

yea your right


----------



## carnage (Jul 29, 2007)

screw virtua fighter  its a good fighting game but the graphics have always been shit for it and it has a small set of moves per character.

anyhow ign is owned by fox


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 29, 2007)

i really want this game


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 29, 2007)

this game looks ok,

still gona buy it tho


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 1, 2007)

wonderful another boring fighter...i was hoping for a game that was dmc with ninjas you know fighting and stuff but its just another fighter... when will they stop disapointing me oh well another naruto game i wont buy it looks kinda dumb ...run enter a ring where you fight one guy leave run some more...they need a naruto mmorpg


----------



## The Captain (Aug 1, 2007)

Are Itachi and Kisame gonna be in this?


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2007)

^
No, this game only goes up to episode 80.


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2007)

Another new video:


Naruto vs. Neji

It shows:
-Uzumaki Barrage
-64 Palm Strike
-Rage mode (Naruto and Neji)
-Naruto's rage mode is a quite Kyuubi burst (like against Haku)
-Neji's rage mode is him turning on his Byakugan (everything gets inverted like through his eyes)

This game is looking better and better with each video. I love how Neji's style involves him moving around his opponent with each attack.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2007)

Naruto actually looks like a creative and fun game.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 1, 2007)

Bass said:


> Another new video:
> 
> 
> Naruto vs. Neji
> ...



Wow awesome video. The commentary was lame and the interviewer couldn't say _Naruto _ for his life but the gameplay stuff was sick.

I liked the chakra point minigame thing Neji had to do to use the trigram attk. The open world stuff looks amazing too. It's gonna be fun to explore.

Thanks bass.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 1, 2007)

all those vids are old at least IMO.


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 1, 2007)

Looked good but it doesnt seem the interviewee knew too much about Naruto. Its seems it was prescripted. That Byakuugan mode with neji looks sick. Still hoping for Lee or Gai as playable characters.


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2007)

MS81 said:


> all those vids are old at least IMO.



New to this thread.


----------



## Superior (Aug 9, 2007)

if u can use curse mark sasuke ill be happy


----------



## nick65 (Aug 11, 2007)

any new news?


----------



## Pein (Aug 11, 2007)

if we had any we'd post it


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 11, 2007)

Bass said:


> Another new video:
> 
> 
> Naruto vs. Neji
> ...



It looks cool. I'm just mad Naruto's shadow clons aren't in real time.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah no ingame specials 

what do we now so far about the specials? anything more? 
and who wil be in because i only saw gaara sasuke kiba naruto kakashi neji zabuza ..
 naruto uzamaki barrage and sexy justu
kakashi raikiri 
zabazu water dragon jutsu
kiba getsuuga 
neji 64 palms

and naruto kyuubi mode neji byukugan and some chakra around his arms and feet


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 11, 2007)

well if there gonna add new content i think it'll be worthit


----------



## nick65 (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah if you have a xbox360


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2007)

We could use some new Info around now


----------



## Pein (Aug 12, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> well if there gonna add new content i think it'll be worthit


there's gonna be a ton of it i guarantee it


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 13, 2007)

great i'll definatly get it then can't wait i just hope they don't ruin it(you know what i mean)


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

no not really what do you mean blaze


----------



## Dedge (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks Great
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5_Qizig6FQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey still praying for Gai and Lee. It was cool to see Oro. I havent seen him play yet.


----------



## Superior (Aug 14, 2007)

Lee would rock in this game


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Hey still praying for Gai and Lee. It was cool to see Oro. I havent seen him play yet.



Same here,  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they're be in DLC.  If they don't have an option to play as Lee at least I'll be disapointed.

I wish they would release more information or video clips. I've been checking gamestats.com every few days hoping for some kind of update but it's almost been 2 months


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 14, 2007)

they look great. I cant wait to play them


----------



## Bass (Aug 15, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> If they don't have an option to play as Lee at least I'll be disapointed.



I believe Lee is playable. I mean, the rage system has Gates written all over it.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bass said:


> I believe Lee is playable. I mean, the rage system has Gates written all over it.



hell yeah if KN is in it why not Lee?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 16, 2007)

Will be there be an option to choose the Japanese voices instead of the shitty English ones?


----------



## Slam (Aug 16, 2007)

Knight of Fate said:


> Will be there be an option to choose the Japanese voices instead of the shitty English ones?




Nope, there's no option to switch off the shitty English voices.






...because the (official) English voices of Naruto aren't shitty.


There will be an option to put the voices in ear grating silly moonspeak though.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just want to play this badboy.


----------



## Superior (Aug 16, 2007)

I for one like the English Vocies


----------



## Calza (Aug 16, 2007)

No there will be an option to have the Japanese voices instead of the dub voices.


----------



## Shugorei (Aug 16, 2007)

i heard they were having both English and Japanese voices as an option.

If its that's the case am sticking to Japanese with English Subs


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Aug 17, 2007)

jap voices suck


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 17, 2007)

when is the game actually shedule to come out??


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

mid october


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 17, 2007)

> mid october



and its only for the 360?


----------



## Lunar88 (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks Great! I also prefer the English voices.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 18, 2007)

> Looks Great! I also prefer the English voices.


noooooooo!
the game should be in japanse with subtitles


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

@kratos yeah 360 exclusive and you can play the game in japanese with subtitles


----------



## Superior (Aug 18, 2007)

sorrythatusernameistaken said:


> jap voices suck


Thank you someone agrees


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

its opinion i prefer the japanese voices but i still like the dub to


----------



## Superior (Aug 18, 2007)

Why do all u guys like the Jap Vocies better?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 18, 2007)

Rock Lee01 said:


> Why do all u guys like the *Jap* Vocies better?



Firstly, you may want to try and use JPN or JP as a abbreviation for Japanese. Some may find it offensive, though I'm sure you meant no harm by it. Just a suggestion.

Secondly, it's just an opinion that happens to be shared by many. Some will like the English, and some will like the original Japanese voice tracks. I believe a lot of people here heard the Japanese version first, so they may be accustomed to those voices.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 18, 2007)

because its the original thats why and they sound way better half the time.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 19, 2007)

i saw the dubbed naruto first then heard the JP. some of the JP voices fit better for the characters to me and its not as corny on some parts


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

imagine you have only been watching the sub and the first time you watch the dub they go and say play possum no jutsu actual dub dialogue


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 19, 2007)

that would be hilarious but corny


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> that would be hilarious but corny


but they actually say it.....


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 19, 2007)

^ lol
from what I've seen the game looks great so far
I heard somewhere you can battle online, is this true?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2007)

^
Yup the first online Naruto game.

I'm gonna whoop tricks.



OH SHIT 360 GAMES HAVE CUSTOMIZABLE SOUND TRACKS.


----------



## Superior (Aug 19, 2007)

i like the custom sound tracks


----------



## Bass (Aug 20, 2007)

Taken from GameFAQs.





> In response to combat questions
> (i played it quite a while ago so some information may not be 100% correct or some features may be changed in the game)
> 
> *1. normal attacks*
> ...





> *2. special attacks or 'chakra specials'*
> each character has their special, for some reason some we wasn't given the commands for some of the specials so i don't know if there are more moves ( me and my friend tried out different variations but to no provale)
> 
> to start the special you press and hold the left trigger 'LT' this starts the process, your character will know be ready for you to do the ninja gestures, to do these gestures you used both thumb sticks (analogue sticks) for example you put both thumb sticks up what for half a sec then down then a circle aura will expand (this has confirmed the technique) until you release the buttons to stop the circle in one of three bubbles (the closet one being weaker the higher one being the strongest can cause variactions in the specials i guess you can call this stage a chakra build) once stoped the special move executes, each characters special goes into a mini-game but some specials for example chakra concentration (allows stronger physical attacks) only shows a short cutscene
> ...





> *3. Specials*
> Naruto (shadow clone combo)
> his special is amazing if executed perfectly, when i played against my friend and did naruto's special and crowd that was watching made a uproar because of how the attack looked.
> 
> ...



Kakashi information



> kakashi's sharinghan was done with a chakra special but the guy who did it didn't tell anyone how to do it (quite a jackass)
> but kakashi's rage is inspired from when he gets angry in the anime it was quiet comedic (i think naruto makes fun of him while he's reading a book and kakashi gives him a scary look),
> the rage sequence started with him lowering a book then he has a glare with what looks like yellows stars in his eyes then the background turn a whitesh colour with a hint of blue


----------



## Superior (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice very nice


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2007)

gamespot have new sreenshots


----------



## MS81 (Aug 22, 2007)

oh yeah I wanna see them.


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

Yay for running around wave country.


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2007)

This game is gonna rock


----------



## nick65 (Aug 25, 2007)

long time no new new


----------



## Pein (Aug 26, 2007)

new gameplay vid


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 26, 2007)

damn this looks like it's gonna be an awesome game. I will laugh my ass off if the best naruto game out there was made in canada and not japan, and I'm really starting to think it was.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 26, 2007)

wtf im starting hating i bought a ps3 no Naruto game!!?
cyberconnect2 was working on a project but i saw on google that the project know is revealed and called kage And here is the link, dammit. here the info its frence tho.
but wtf is one of the greatest anime/mangas out there, ultimate ninja had great potential and sales on the ps3 so why no new accel or naruto game or something i just dont get it..(very angry)


----------



## Pein (Aug 26, 2007)

lol it wont announced yet but tgs is the time and thats in september
and the shadowing and the grass in rise of a ninja look great


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2007)

Sasuke's Chidori looks great though Orochimaru's level 2 is meh.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 27, 2007)

where did you see sasukes chidori and orochimarus attack?:s


----------



## Pein (Aug 27, 2007)

seriously i wanna see them


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2007)

damn I can't w8 til Oct.30.


----------



## Bass (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, my bad. I thought someone already posted it.



If it doesn't load, then click on the babelfish translation thing.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 27, 2007)

looks like it's just Ninja Taisen with a free-roam mode.


----------



## Superior (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Vid Bass


----------



## Slam (Sep 1, 2007)

Boxart from Amazon website.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

box art looks terrible i hate it 
still going to buy it on launch day though


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> box art looks terrible i hate it
> still going to buy it on launch day though



meh...ill wait a few weeks....ill still be on halo 3......unless Beautiful Katamari comes out....but i know ill play this tho!!


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

this video
new screen shots


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

mm looks nice but nothing no really


----------



## Kyou (Sep 5, 2007)

It's looking awesome, From what they've said and that, Online play?

The main thing I'm edging for is online ^-^... 

Since it covers up to episode 80... I'm guessing a heck load of characters are going to be in it; I'm looking forward to online play, and hopefully playing Ino XD...

The fighting system looks pretty funky too, hope that we get a group battle thingie, like 4 on 4; Im guessing they would (or have announced it and I haven't read)

But nonetheless its still looking really awesome, and the free roam thing's way better~


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah but the fighting is kinda stupid kinda like ninja council( i saw a video of this game where gaara punched and he only attacks with sand). and no ingame specials wtf? thats what makes naruto games so cool special in some sort of movie and ingame while your fighting lik kaiten or dynamic entry


----------



## MS81 (Sep 5, 2007)

loving the new pics but why they Sasuke pic for Mizuki?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah i wish the battle was in third person view like Budokai Tenkaichi only better and not whit the flying crap


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

no that third person is kinda crappy as well alot of people think that in gameplay view budokai 1,2 and 3 where better than tenkaichi


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2007)

i hope that zabuza special look good




nick65 said:


> no that third person is kinda crappy as well alot of people think that in gameplay view budokai 1,2 and 3 where better than tenkaichi


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

orly? yeah it probably will by the look of the screenshot.. please let them make some ingame specials and shino ino hinata theyll make all the characters right till episode 80?


----------



## Kyou (Sep 5, 2007)

Whats this no ingame specials business, Chidori is in it; Its a special O_O;;...


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> damn this looks like it's gonna be an awesome game. I will laugh my ass off if the best naruto game out there was made in canada and not japan, and I'm really starting to think it was.


No offense to you or anyone else who posted here... but this game looks like it will fail terribly.  Good for the 12 year olds on XboXLive, good for anime fans, but bad for fans of good games.

When I heard of this game I was like "Yay - GNT online finally" but then I was told it wouldn't be similar.... So I said "Okay, Accel online?" Yet again, I was told it would not be the same.

So I had high hopes still before I looked at gameplay videos but after I looked at screenshots. This game looks pretty slow and very clumsy for a fighter. Eyebeams for Kakashi? Come on  Up to episode 80 when Im on the latest Shippuden with VERY VERY SLOW specials that are likely to never connect unless you can find a very cheap, spammable way to get them off... Plus, the combos are blatantly repetitive. 

Sasuke's special looked nice
Neji's looked "Okay"
Orochimaru's looked shitty >.>

So yeah. Even the specials aren't up to par. I'll give it a rent since Im a Naruto/FightingGame fan with an Xbox360 but I don't think I'd shell out the money to have this on my shelf.


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

i have one problem with this game playing online will be a pain in the ass because alot of retard kids will be playing


----------



## Slam (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## General Mustang (Sep 12, 2007)

I wish this would come out already!! I'm too anxious to play a Naruto game on next gen!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2007)

What the fuck, it's a fighting game? I thought it was suppose to be adventure. WoW looks crappy.


----------



## Bass (Sep 12, 2007)

Ewwww @ Kiba and Neji having the same throw animation

I hope they change that before release.


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck, it's a fighting game? I thought it was suppose to be adventure. WoW looks crappy.



Its both. Its adventure, with the battles


----------



## OMG! Dj (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to buy this game, i cant wait (:


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 13, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I wish this would come out already!! I'm too anxious to play a Naruto game on next gen!



Same here same here! + U can play this online... that will be kickass !


----------



## The Captain (Sep 13, 2007)

Woah,you have to control Neji's pokes?

AWESOME.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

hakke rokujuu yonshou in hi def and with total control awesome


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2007)

unless its already been posted...im wondering what the achievement system will look like


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2007)

nick65 said:


> no that third person is kinda crappy as well alot of people think that in gameplay view budokai 1,2 and 3 where better than tenkaichi


Hell no Tenkaichi is more of a DBZ game than the Budokais


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> Hell no Tenkaichi is more of a DBZ game than the Budokais



god no i hate the tenkaichi versions


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

Tenkaichi = DBZ simulator
Budokai = Fighting game with DBZ characters


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> Hell no Tenkaichi is more of a DBZ game than the Budokais



Speak the truth!


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 19, 2007)

Just preordered today (So I don't forget to buy it lol)


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

Preordering is kinda gay if you do it online cuz you will get the game a couple days after launch.preordering a game online is only good for games that will sell out in stores on release day


----------



## Superior (Sep 21, 2007)

yea preorering is gay


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

you guys are gay


----------



## Superior (Sep 21, 2007)

Pein how rude


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 21, 2007)

Most naruto games are like crap....they could of done so much and make Naruto really cool if it were not for America and making Naruto for little kids so now the games are so childish and the fighting ones just suck more.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2007)

i can't take it!! i'm gonna have to buy a 360 just for this game! the trailers look sooo hot!! it'll really have to take some bad reviews for me to reverse my decision...


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Most naruto games are like crap....they could of done so much and make Naruto really cool if it were not for America and making Naruto for little kids so now the games are so childish and the fighting ones just suck more.



naruto as a whole is for kids 
the games were made in japan then brought over to america


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 24, 2007)

Darth Skywalker said:


> yea preorering is gay



Its gay? Why?....

I'm a person who forgets to preorder stuff I want so I do get it..(Forgot to preorder Halo 3 -.-)...so I preordered like 4 games recently


----------



## Slam (Sep 24, 2007)

first page post.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't like how the jutsu's take you out of the game, and then everyone has the same "back to reality" fall


----------



## Kaki (Sep 24, 2007)

hmmm, just hope y'all get PS3s by the time that naruto Project comes out.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

naruto ps3 project looks so fucking sweet


----------



## Surfaki (Sep 25, 2007)

*That game rocks!!*

Gonna be a smash hit, don't you think?

By the way, surfing the web, I found a funny contest site especially for us Naruto fans.
To have a look head on Link removed
Did you know this one?
There's a big f*****g quiz on Naruto Universe and I don't even know all the answers !!

Can't wait that game anymore, I want one Naruto: RoaN  

Cheers


----------



## Slam (Sep 28, 2007)

New vids.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

It had better come with kisame


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

I think it ends with the battle with gaara it doesnt get to itachi and kisame


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2007)

Slam said:


> New vids.



Not gonna lie game looks alot better then what i saw awhile ago. It's not on my buy list


----------



## Slam (Sep 29, 2007)

More new vids.


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## Moac (Sep 29, 2007)

two new vids =)


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

The kunai moves to slow hope they speed it up.


----------



## Superior (Sep 29, 2007)

^ Lightning Speed


----------



## Jaga (Oct 2, 2007)

did anybody see that " Naruto: Rise of a Ninja Stage Demo" on 

this is totally new to me...it shows the gameplay...and damn does it look tight... the GameSpot staff though are total morons... the fat guy keeps saying "Nahrooto" and that girl just babbles. 

The Japanese guy with Ubisoft reps well...he has the proper respect for Naruto-kun


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaga said:


> did anybody see that " Naruto: Rise of a Ninja Stage Demo" on
> 
> this is totally new to me...it shows the gameplay...and damn does it look tight... the GameSpot staff though are total morons... the fat guy keeps saying "Nahrooto" and that girl just babbles.
> 
> The Japanese guy with Ubisoft reps well...he has the proper respect for Naruto-kun



I sure hope this game don't get a anything lower than 7.5


----------



## Superior (Oct 2, 2007)

This game will NOT be a dissapointment


----------



## nick65 (Oct 3, 2007)

new video talking about character cuztimation and stuff


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 3, 2007)

Man looks pretty smooth. Wow they did a number on this game. It looks like its sped up a bit from the other videos I have seen.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 3, 2007)

Ugh... I don't know how much longer I can hold myself back from getting a 360... The Naruto fan inside of me is raging to be released.kyu


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks really good, but I hope that someday they make a Naruto Rise of a Ninja _like_ game, but maybe more in the vain of KotOR, where you could make your own ninja, and have your own story, separate from that of the canon story line.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 3, 2007)

than you can better wait too buy a ps3 for naruto project ps3


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2007)

Then you can better wait as well buy a ps3 for naruto project ps3? I don't really understand your sentence


----------



## nick65 (Oct 3, 2007)

dont you know the naruto ps3 project game? you can better buy a ps3 for that game than a xbox360 for rise of a ninja


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

^ more broken then the last


----------



## Superior (Oct 3, 2007)

Pein your so right


----------



## nick65 (Oct 4, 2007)

im dutch man give some credit
you try learning dutch ey see how easy that is


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2007)

nick65 said:


> im dutch man give some credit
> you try learning dutch ey see how easy that is




Put it in your location so people know it's not because your stupid but its because English isn't your first language.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

nick65 said:


> dont you know the naruto ps3 project game? you can better buy a ps3 for that game than a xbox360 for rise of a ninja



Uzumaki Chronicles 2? I heard that the first one was only passable, with poor graphics, awful story telling, and boring gameplay. Just because the second one is on a new console doesn't mean they are going to completely revamp their entire concept of the game. Don't get me wrong, I hope they do, but it just doesn't happen that often, it's a sequel. But Rise of a Ninja actually offers something unique and fun sounding. Besides, why pay more for a ps3 when you can pay less for a 360 and get more great games.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm getting both PS3 & 360 Naruto's.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 4, 2007)

first its not uzumaki chonicles 2 second rise of a ninja is boring fighting you just fight with your hands and feet and a jutsu is a movie theres no ingame attack you can do


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Uzumaki Chronicles 2? I heard that the first one was only passable, with poor graphics, awful story telling, and boring gameplay. Just because the second one is on a new console doesn't mean they are going to completely revamp their entire concept of the game. Don't get me wrong, I hope they do, but it just doesn't happen that often, it's a sequel. But Rise of a Ninja actually offers something unique and fun sounding. Besides, why pay more for a ps3 when you can pay less for a 360 and get more great games.



Cause both systems have great games. 
As for Uzumaki Chronicles, the second is on PLAYSTATION "2" and it sucks the biggest shit fuck ever. The one for PS3 is not going to be anything like Uzumaki chronicles *And thank the lord*


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually played and beat that game. There are many worse than it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, I see what you guys are talking about now, but do we have any actual information on it, I saw the trailer and it looked good enough, but what do we actually know about the game?

nick, you _can_ do jutsu in Rise of a Ninja


----------



## kerlon44 (Oct 5, 2007)

This game looks really awesome! This is definitely a must buy when it comes out for me!


----------



## nick65 (Oct 5, 2007)

video preview on gametrailers showing rock lee havent seen him yet


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Ah, I see what you guys are talking about now, but do we have any actual information on it, I saw the trailer and it looked good enough, but what do we actually know about the game?
> 
> nick, you _can_ do jutsu in Rise of a Ninja



Yeah there are plenty of gameplay video's and you can use jutsu.



nick65 said:


> video preview on gametrailers showing rock lee havent seen him yet
> 
> lol they say fan favorite konohamaru makes an appearance.



no he was shown already.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

rise of a ninja insinuates naruto hits puberty and gets boners now


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

Carnage why do you troll if you want to be a mod?


----------



## nick65 (Oct 5, 2007)

man i know you can do jutsu but not ingame wile your fighting like under under up up circle in narutimate hero


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

how is that trolling  im talking about the game and where they got the inspiration for the name of the game. 

there is a image now famous from the anime where hes sleeping under a blanket with kakashi around i think and his blanket is way high up and its not his knees thats for sure.

if u watch the anime i think u will know what im referring too


----------



## slimscane (Oct 5, 2007)

nick65 said:


> man i know you can do jutsu but not ingame wile your fighting like under under up up circle in narutimate hero



No, you can, I watched a game play video, like, 2 days ago, and naruto kept using kawarimi... so you're wrong.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 5, 2007)

ýeah but you can only use kawamiri in game no kaiten or dynamic entry the only reall jutsus immidiatly become a cinematic attack


----------



## slimscane (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you figure? And even if you were dead on, how would that make or break the game?


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

carnage said:


> how is that trolling  im talking about the game and where they got the inspiration for the name of the game.
> 
> there is a image now famous from the anime where hes sleeping under a blanket with kakashi around i think and his blanket is way high up and its not his knees thats for sure.
> 
> if u watch the anime i think u will know what im referring too




Ubisoft got inspiration from a badly drawn naruto scene?
The title of the game was announced before episode 11 of shippuden ever showed.
You just make bad jokes that go off topic.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

Im talking about a scene from  pre time skip it was before the fillers too i think


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh well then provide the picture or are you making shit up.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

i think  naruto sleeping and hes with jiraiya in the room but not positive


----------



## Jaga (Oct 5, 2007)

anybody seen this interview with the programmer? this song

i want this game so bad ...but i'll wait to see what every1 says before i create a hole in my pocket


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2007)

bump for people who can't search well...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2007)

I just saw an ad for the game, I can't wait for November!!!! Assasins Creed and this will rule my world!!!!


----------



## carnage (Oct 8, 2007)

so donkey show if vegitto kun agrees to be good in here and agree that if he isnt good he may be ip banned from the website   would u agree to allow him access to the gaming forum.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 8, 2007)

carnage said:


> so donkey show if vegitto kun agrees to be good in here and agree that if he isnt good he may be ip banned from the website   would u agree to allow him access to the gaming forum.



WTF does that have to do with the thread? 

Can't wait for the game.  It would be my first non-import Naruto game, yet I'll probably select the Japanese Dialogue so I don't have to hear that English BS.


----------



## Ulio (Oct 8, 2007)

This game will be awesome  made by ubisoft montreal QUebec!!
Your free unlike the games made by the japanese developpers.
The combat graphics look slick . The combat it self looks good doing jutsu is hard .
If you played Prince of persia you will see some elements of that and etc . Good game but i think il just rent it check it out Naruto games are great.


----------



## Superior (Oct 8, 2007)

This game is gonna rock when it comes out


----------



## Kyou (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope Konoha 12 are in it... ;_;.... 

And I wonder if there will be team battles and what not, doubt it. It's more adventure but still *-*... 

Still, Konoha 12 I thought would be necessary, considering it encompasses prelims, wonder if we shall get to play each round or will it be all about Naruto?...

And like the battle between Sound and Sakura; how will they handle that... 3 on 1, or 3 rounds of 1 on 1, and then Ino's team come's in... They better all be playable D:!... Ino vs Kin, Zaku vs Choji, Other dude vs Shika *-*... 

It looks so awesome, the free roam thing; I wonder if you'll free roam everywhere, or will it be like Konoha free roam; the rest is like Uzumaki Chronicles and round and round and what not... Hope its free roam *-*...


----------



## smartplayer (Oct 9, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just saw an ad for the game, I can't wait for November!!!! Assasins Creed and this will rule my world!!!!



Yeah, both of those games are going to be awesome. I saw the E3 stuff on AC, and I decided that it was going to be one of my end of the year games. Yay for the 360.


----------



## Cerberus of the Desert (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone heard if and when a demo might be coming out??


----------



## Shiruba (Oct 10, 2007)

New preview here with character stats:



Full list of character stats:

Naruto has 2/5 power, 3/5 speed, 3/5 range
Kakashi has 4/5 power, 3/5 speed, 4/5 range
Rock Lee has 4/5 power, 4/5 speed, 3/5 range
Gaara 1/5 power, 1/5 speed, 4/5 range
Orochimaru has 5/5 power, 2/5 speed, 2/5 range
Haku 1/5 power, 4/5 speed, 2/5 range
Zabuza 4/5 power, 2/5 peed, 3/5 range
Neji 3/5 power, 4/5 speed, 1/5 range
Kiba 3/5 power, 2/5 speed, 3/5 range
Sakura 1/5 power, 4/5 speed, 3/5 range
Sasuke 2/5 power, 3/5 speed, 2/5 range

I wonder why Kakashi and Sasuke can't do that Chakra concentration thing but everyone else can (Gaara you understand). And Sakura seems to have a little to much speed also, but maybe there are different factors that make up speed besides being fast or something.

Here is a new preview of the fighting engine:


L'arc en Ciel - Daybreaks Bell - Gundam 00 Single


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2007)

wow what  shitty stats they gave Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 10, 2007)

considering this game covers the first 80 episodes, thats a terrible character list. hopefully the unlockable characters takes care of everybody else


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

wtf why is orochimaru so slow the stats are so broken.

@Jaga Probably their gonna add characters through dlc I'm gonna end up buying it all.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

That is a small rooster; reminds me of NH1 or GNT 5. 

Well, seems characters either have a split of 8 pts or 9 depending on if they are high or low level.


----------



## Shiruba (Oct 11, 2007)

This game was reviewed by a big gaming magazine/site in Scandinavia (Gamereactor). The score was 8 out of 10 which is very good. I haven't read the review myself yet.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 11, 2007)

On this link there is the intro of Naruto Rise of a ninja. It's in french but it's very good.


----------



## Pein the God (Oct 11, 2007)

cool nice find


----------



## Jaga (Oct 12, 2007)

check this out...

We really need a new Library mod.

thats the official rise of ninja web site, and i found a cool little secret section. nothing is there except a template, but i'm guessing there going to do something with user questions


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

my dick has massive chakra flow


----------



## Slam (Oct 12, 2007)

And link


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

Slam said:


> And link



what does that have to do with my penis's massive chakra


----------



## Superior (Oct 12, 2007)

^ You retard...........


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

I am just trying to be funny and if you take me seriously that makes you the one that is actually thinking retardedly.

2nd stop flame baiting and flaming I know fighting on the internet can be fun But I don't have time for it find someone else.

3rd you are the one will full  RED rep bars so obviously you are pretty hated on here


----------



## Superior (Oct 13, 2007)

My friend you dont know me very well do you? and your jokes are not funny


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Darth Skywalker said:


> My friend you dont know me very well do you? and your jokes are not funny



Lol the truth comes out


----------



## Slam (Oct 14, 2007)

Online mode explained, new vids.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 14, 2007)

Slam said:


> Online mode explained, new vids.



i saw that like 5 min ago and daaaaaamn!!!! i freakin can't wait for this game! i'm soo getting a 360 the day this game comes out. the only thing that can stop me now is a bad review...ahh just 16 more days till this comes out!!!


----------



## Superior (Oct 14, 2007)

How are they going to work The Shaingan and byakugan into this battle stye


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 14, 2007)

Please tell me there are a few more unlockable characters, cuz the cast is microscopic.  Probably not gonna stop me from buying the game tho.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 14, 2007)

I can wait to put mine on pre-order


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

Jaga, you can count on xplay to give it a bad review.....believe it!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow... watching those videos seriously makes me want to get this. I don't even care that the cast of playable characters is small. If the gameplay is awesome, that helps to make up for it. Oh, and I can guess who the 'secret character' is, if it hasn't already been posted on here. I'm guessing that it's Lee. He's too cool to not be in the game. Besides, he does fight against Sasuke and Gaara.

I would cry if the secret character was Mizuki.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll want this game because I want to explore every corner of Konoha and the game looks like it can be fun online.  The game won me over either way after the announcement of Japanese Voice Track is an option.  I just wish it went beyond the Chuunin Arc.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2007)

Game looks fun. I'm gonna cop it.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Oct 15, 2007)

Slam said:


> Online mode explained, new vids.



Woah, the online mode seems awesome! How many days until this game comes out? I haven't even found a job yet :|(ain't even got 360...) FFS NEED MONEY!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 15, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Wow... watching those videos seriously makes me want to get this. I don't even care that the cast of playable characters is small. If the gameplay is awesome, that helps to make up for it. Oh, and I can guess who the 'secret character' is, if it hasn't already been posted on here. I'm guessing that it's Lee. He's too cool to not be in the game. Besides, he does fight against Sasuke and Gaara.
> 
> I would cry if the secret character was Mizuki.



Ubisoft said that they would have all the major characters up to episode 80...and if they have Mizuki (has he been in any other game?) i'm sure they'll have the konoha 12, sand 3, sound 3, kakashi, the third hokage, jiraiya, and orochimaru (whos confirmed)

and it would be awesome if the secret character was Itachi... that makes sense if we go on the lines of "secret". he has been mentioned a few times in the first 80 episodes but more on the down-low...so secret matches...I'm probably thinking to much...but it doesn't hurt to guess


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

Claymore Shinobi said:


> Woah, the online mode seems awesome! How many days until this game comes out? I haven't even found a job yet :|(ain't even got 360...) FFS NEED MONEY!



go prostitute yourself on a street corner


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 15, 2007)

Game fighting looks better or at least ALOT more innovative than the gamecube games. I'd want to get it. But from the online mode overview, it seems only 10 characters are it (based on the available achievments) which is a big big big big big big big letdown.The anime in US is at sasuke vs. naruto. Surely they could have done more. It doesnt even look like they go into the final part of the chuunin exams.


----------



## Superior (Oct 15, 2007)

Claymore Shinobi said:


> Woah, the online mode seems awesome! How many days until this game comes out? I haven't even found a job yet :|(ain't even got 360...) FFS NEED MONEY!


read my Sig for the days til it comes out


----------



## Superior (Oct 15, 2007)

Hows the Byakugan,Shaingan gonna work in this game


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 15, 2007)

Now that rock lee is confirmed I am all over it. Here is hoping for Gai!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2007)

Gai does not often accompany lee in the first game.


----------



## Slam (Oct 15, 2007)

IGN has a write-up on Lee that gives a good look at the depth of the fighting in this game.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Oct 15, 2007)

Darth Skywalker said:


> read my Sig for the days til it comes out



Bah. I'll have to wish for a 360 as a christmas gift then :<.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Gai does not often accompany lee in the first game.



I know that I got all the naruto games for PS2 and Gamecube in JAP. I am just wishful thinking.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

new dev diary


----------



## Jaga (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> new dev diary



that asian guy sounds like a total idiot. he's so annoying. he kept stuttering and saying naruto, kakashi, and sasuke like a fool. 

...lol and it was pretty ironic when he said naruto was clumsy. the white guy seemed like he was laughing when the asian guy was talking.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Stop player hating jaga.

That guy is cool he helped make the characters move like they do in the show neji's animations are so pwnsome


----------



## Jaga (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> Stop player hating jaga.
> 
> That guy is cool he helped make the characters move like they do in the show neji's animations are so pwnsome



i never said his work sucked.... those animations are sweet. by all these videos, he did an amazing job. 

i'm saying the way that he's talking makes him look like an idiot. like i said, the white guy seemed to be laughing to him. 

when the video starts and the asian guy introduces himself, the white guy looks at him with a certain look. like the one people do when they laugh at somebody but try to hold it back to be nice.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 18, 2007)

Jaga said:


> that asian guy sounds like a total idiot. he's so annoying. he kept stuttering and saying naruto, kakashi, and sasuke like a fool.
> 
> ...lol and it was pretty ironic when he said naruto was clumsy. the white guy seemed like he was laughing when the asian guy was talking.



Usually those who bag on others the most, do so to mask their own deficiencies.

The "French" guy was not laughing at the other guy while he was talking. The smirk he gave at the beginning was one of camaraderie.

I wouldn't insult the way someone speaks in a presentation unless I could do extremely better with a bare minimum of mistakes, or if I was just being arrogant.

Anyway, you over-exaggerate. Both of them speak English fairly clearly and it's obvious that English is not their first nor their only language. Just keep an eye out for that "smile" that you talked about when you're trying to speak a non-native language though. I'm sure you'll see many, if you don't already with your native language.

That aside, the video was informative.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 18, 2007)

has anyone started a tournament for this yet? or at least started thinking of one?


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 18, 2007)

Still can't wait for this! Going to put the rest of the money of my preorder this weekend(finally got the last $20)! Can't wait for this though !


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 19, 2007)

Man, with games like Assassins Creed, Mass Effect, Ace Combat 6 already on my list, my wallet's way too thin for comfort. This game actually looks pretty good considering that anime games tend to...well suck. Looks like I'll have to put in for more hours at the Circuit City...


----------



## Uzumaki103 (Oct 19, 2007)

I really wanna buy and play this game, but I don't own a 360 and I want a PS3 :s. I hope it comes out on PS3....


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 19, 2007)

it wont, it's 360 exclusive and now ps3 has their own exclusive naruto project


----------



## Uzumaki103 (Oct 19, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## Ranma36 (Oct 19, 2007)

doesnt matter it wont be coming out for at least a 12-16 months, is there a particular reason you would want a PS3 right now?

oh you guys will love this! we are making the books for this game at work and  I scanned this to show the language option!

There's something very bittersweet about this one.

There's something very bittersweet about this one.

+reps are in order


----------



## Superior (Oct 19, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> has anyone started a tournament for this yet? or at least started thinking of one?


i have been thinking about that but noone ever does a tourament when i set it up


----------



## Jaga (Oct 20, 2007)

Uzumaki103 said:


> I really wanna buy and play this game, but I don't own a 360 and I want a PS3 :s. I hope it comes out on PS3....



i think namco bandai are the only ones that can publish naruto for ps3. and d3publisher/tomy are the only ones that can publish on nintendo.

i guess it's good that we won't be seeing ports of naruto games on other systems. this way developers can work to the consoles strengths and make better games.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 20, 2007)

I have to say, I wish it went to episode 101, since thats the last ep before the first fillers, would be better for this. No rasengan  - (at least I wouldn't think so since its 1-80 episode)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

I always wated to see a full virtual konoha......


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

so shion  play much xenosaga by a chance?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

....not really...

Saint Seiya.... HELL YES.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Superior (Oct 20, 2007)

You know what would be coll if when you left the village and not on a mission after a day they wouls send ninja after you and you get into a big fight with the other ninja intil you agreed to come back


----------



## Slam (Oct 21, 2007)

New vids.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

I told my friend Im buying a 360 because of Assasins Creed and Halo 3 but its really to buy a Naruto game


----------



## sabaku_soso (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone else here played it? Cos i tried out the multiplayer and its pretty good, reminds me of Gekitou ninja taisen a little. I didn't really know what the hell i was doing though....


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

Im hoping the single player is good, thats the reason Im buying it.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 21, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I told my friend Im buying a 360 because of Assasins Creed and Halo 3 but its really to buy a Naruto game



lol... i just told every1 that the only way i'd buy a 360 was for Naruto. no other single game could make me buy a system. not Halo, not Smash Bros - only Naruto.

the


----------



## Superior (Oct 22, 2007)

yea i know what you mean and does anyone know what happens to Rock Lee after the  5 gates wear off  in the game


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 23, 2007)

I already have mine on pre-order. All I have to do now is wait. MUAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Oct 23, 2007)

i might get it when it comes out over here


----------



## nick65 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice so maybe a shippuuden soon huh lets hope theyll make ingame attacks in that one and suigetsu are you dutch?


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 23, 2007)

1 week till this game comes out, the wait is unbearable >.<


----------



## Superior (Oct 23, 2007)

^ yea i know what you mean


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

Eb gave me a nifty konoha wrist band for pre ordering


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 24, 2007)

DarkBD337 said:


> 1 week till this game comes out, the wait is unbearable >.<



agreed.  I can hardly believe it will be coming out so soon after monitoring it for the past few months.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> Eb gave me a nifty konoha wrist band for pre ordering



Lucky...All I got was this "neckstrap" thing...


----------



## Superior (Oct 24, 2007)

Well its almost here......


----------



## tato82 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wasn't interested in the game at the beginning. Normally Anime or licensed games suck, then I saw some videos and the review in the latest OXM. Now there is only one thing I can say:

I WANT THE GAME NOW!!!!!!!!!

I only got hyped about the game yesterday and now I can barely wait for it to come out!!!

What the hell is up with that?! Is it even possible?!


----------



## tato82 (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just checking and it's even LIVE ENABLED!!!
I look forward to kicking your collective asses online!
My gamertag is tato82, look me up if you want to get bitchslapped!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2007)

tato82 said:


> I was just checking and it's even LIVE ENABLED!!!
> I look forward to kicking your collective asses online!
> My gamertag is tato82, look me up if you want to get bitchslapped!



Are you under 14 years old? No offense to 14 year olds and below it's just after my horrible DOA4 experiences with em i can't go though that...if your older i'll fight you


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 25, 2007)

Getting this and Ratchet and Clank next week.  Be my first non-imported Naruto game yay.  I just hope the game will spawn sequals and eventually move into Shippuuden.


----------



## Pein (Oct 25, 2007)

I will face you and I shall win


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 25, 2007)

tato82 said:


> I was just checking and it's even LIVE ENABLED!!!
> I look forward to kicking your collective asses online!
> My gamertag is tato82, look me up if you want to get bitchslapped!



Without a doubt, 16 player online Forest of Death Chuunin exam fights have the potential to be the most pwntastic Naruto video game experience yet.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 25, 2007)

Sign me up as Lee then sorry claimed him first for the tourney.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 25, 2007)

tato82 said:


> I was just checking and it's even LIVE ENABLED!!!
> I look forward to kicking your collective asses online!
> My gamertag is tato82, look me up if you want to get bitchslapped!



Don't get cocky dude  if this game has some of the same fighting mechanisms as Gekitou Ninja Taisen Series I'll be good to go. Looking forward to fighting some of you on LIVE.

Gamertag: FinalBlood37


----------



## tato82 (Oct 26, 2007)

In the immortal words of Mills Lane:

LET'S GET IT ON!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll activate my gold card for this game.


----------



## Pein (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope the fights aren't very laggy doa4 had horrible lag that could ruin the online experience.


----------



## carnage (Oct 26, 2007)

forever and a day 

anyways yeah this game will be out soon

hope it doesnt suck


----------



## UNarmed (Oct 26, 2007)

This game is going to OWN ... period!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Oct 26, 2007)

Well. Getting a 360 for a christmas gift but..................... 2 months until it's christmas eve. 

GG :'<


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 26, 2007)

This game is going to be so awesome!


----------



## Slam (Oct 26, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## Superior (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant wait for this game


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm torn if ima get this game, most probably will but i'll wait until it's a little cheaper, too many games i want that are better than this within the next month and a half.


----------



## Pein (Oct 26, 2007)

Kickass my cousin is got his copy early I might go to his house later so I can get some hands on time if I do I will give some impressions.


----------



## Superior (Oct 26, 2007)

is there gonna be a naruto:Rise of a ninja 2?


----------



## tato82 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ If they make a big enough profit.


----------



## Superior (Oct 26, 2007)

Hopefully then they get to all the good fights then if they make a thrid one it will be up to suppudien


----------



## FFLN (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah. It would pretty much be the "be all, end all" of part 1 Naruto games for the 360. Shippuuden would come after.


----------



## Superior (Oct 26, 2007)

i mean like they cant have all episode to be downloadableup to how far they are in the episodes now


----------



## Junas (Oct 26, 2007)

I want this... NOW...! Damn the release date...


----------



## Yunus (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it is going to be a pretty good game.

And i hope it has online play >.<

~Yunus


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2007)

Yunus said:


> I think it is going to be a pretty good game.
> 
> And i hope it has online play >.<
> 
> ~Yunus


----------



## Jaga (Oct 27, 2007)

lol Donkey Show, thats a funny avatar. is that from Mario/Sonic at the Olympic games? it looks like hes having his own little event back there


----------



## Fonster Mox (Oct 27, 2007)

To be fair the 360's biggest pull is its online capabilities, online gaming, updates, hell half the fun for most people is the XBLA. And a silver Live membership is free... it's fairly understandable IMO. But I can sympathize anyway.

I haven't got this game yet, can't believe it's out in a week here, that kind of snuck up on me. Ordered it from a place where I have recieved pre-order games a day early in the past so fingers crossed =) Should be fun.


----------



## Pein (Oct 27, 2007)

3 video's from a preview build remember not the final version so that atrocious voice work should be fixed in the final game.


The final dev diary is out 
XBox 360 Arcade Press Release


----------



## Kaki (Oct 27, 2007)

Probably have to dls stuff due to the size of a DVD, but that's a lot of data for a celshaded Naruto game...so I'm not sure.


----------



## Superior (Oct 27, 2007)

yea tht is alot of stuff


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm so buying this as soon as it comes out!

Shame about the american dub voices though


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought they were offering the chance to put it on the japanese voices? I swear I read that ages ago? was it a rumor or is it true? fuck the dub voices.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> I thought they were offering the chance to put it on the japanese voices? I swear I read that ages ago? was it a rumor or is it true? fuck the dub voices.




I can just about stand the dub voices. But what really irks me is that they changed the jutsu names to english.

"Shadow Clone Jutsu" .......
"Kage Bunshin No Jutsu"  *SUPERIOR*

"Fire Style: Grand Fireball Jutsu" ....
"Katon: Gokakyuu No Jutsu" *SUPERIOR*

Please don't tell me in the dub Kakashi says "Lightning Blade!" instead of "Chidori!"


But I can stand it. The game, from everything i've seen (a fair amount) looks good.


Pre-ordered it from Play.com for £33 just now. 


edit:



> To:  **********
> 
> This email is only an acknowledgement of receipt of your order which has been passed to our dispatch department to be processed.
> 
> ...




Free bonus DVD? WTF?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 28, 2007)

It's not at the top of my list to be honest becuase I want about 6 games this month and i'm strapped for cash, tell me what it's like when you get it, If it's really good i'll get it to so I can kill you with some Katons, Cyph3r


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> It's not at the top of my list to be honest becuase I want about 6 games this month and i'm strapped for cash, tell me what it's like when you get it, If it's really good i'll get it to so I can kill you with some Katons, Cyph3r



Oh shit, I'm going to be broke after i buy Assassin's Creed now! 

Also, Katon's can't kill anyone who isn't fodder


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Assasin's creed in my number 1 buy of next month, i'm so pumped for that.

True but this is a videogame I bet Katon's do massive damage, lol.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Yeah Assasin's creed in my number 1 buy of next month, i'm so pumped for that.
> 
> True but this is a videogame I bet Katon's do massive damage, lol.



I wonder if Naruto can summon Gamabunta. That would be epic.


----------



## tommy789 (Oct 28, 2007)

i suppose Gamabunta will appear as i think the games goes through the whole naruto time line, (then we will hopefully get a shippuden one as a sequel  =) )


----------



## The Av3nger (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, not the entire timeline. It stops at Episode 80. So yes, i do think the summoning of Gamabunta wil be available.


----------



## Sakuruto (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG, i really want this game badly!!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn now i have to wait like 5 days for it to arrive


----------



## Deathwolf8700 (Oct 28, 2007)

man ;; i have to wait tell nov 1st oh well i hope it's a good game i want to play this game so bad. online sure does sound fun hope it's good

gamertag is Deathwolf87


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

2 more days xD


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 28, 2007)

Can someone tell me the excact date this game will be out on *shelves*. A friend just told me its to be launched on October 30th but wont be in stores till October 31st


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

Its released the 30th, at least thats what the guy at Gamestop told me when I preordered it


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

The backgrounds have too much CG! 

But there is a fighting engine.....the best part. 

It looks alot better than the gamecube or wii's GNT. It only it was 4 player it would rock. 
I also like how they have up up O jutsu. 

Character models are pretty nice, and so are fighting arenas. But every hit is so Hard and flashy. 

Rage mode was not unique to different characters, and it felt the same as normal play. It looked like they almost did specials but then they were canceled.....I don't know if this was the case. 
I also didn't see any Items in fights.


----------



## Dhomlison (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait for this game. To answer the question the game is shipped the 30th and will be on store shelves the 31st.


----------



## HjorB (Oct 28, 2007)

Im playing this game right now and i can tell you its awesome 

btw first post yay


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

Now I am confused, shipped, and on shelves different? Heres what I want to know: When will I be able to PICK THIS UP? I don't care when it is shipped, I want to know when I can play...

I was just on gamestop.com and it said: Pre-Release
Ships 10/30/07

Does that mean it comes out then? I don't get it lol



> The game will be specifically based off the English dubbed version of the anime, and is set to be released in North America on October 30, 2007.



I found that on wikipedia too, it says it comes out the 30th, not shipped...


----------



## Superior (Oct 28, 2007)

HjorB said:


> Im playing this game right now and i can tell you its awesome
> 
> btw first post yay


its not ok to lie noob


----------



## HjorB (Oct 28, 2007)

Neji Hyuga said:


> its not ok to lie noob



My gamertag is HjorB look me up before you say anything


----------



## Dhomlison (Oct 28, 2007)

You'll be able to pick up the game on the 31st.


----------



## HjorB (Oct 28, 2007)

I will prove my innocence!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

HjorB said:


> I will prove my innocence!



How is it? Also how did you get it?


----------



## HjorB (Oct 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How is it? Also how did you get it?



Mistake at the company i think or something like that but anyways its great i really like it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah but take away your love for naruto, how is the gameplay. Is it more advance then the gamecube ones? Hows the running around the town. Is it boring? Are the missions fun? How far are you in? So on, thanks


----------



## HjorB (Oct 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but take away your love for naruto, how is the gameplay. Is it more advance then the gamecube ones? Hows the running around the town. Is it boring? Are the missions fun? How far are you in? So on, thanks



Well.. running around town is fun, one you get some jutsus you can use them in the "free roaming" to get to new places and such.. the town is huge i actually got lost >_<.. i'm currently at the chuunin exams going to fight Kiba (he's beating me up good) The fighting part is a bit hard since you really gotta use your jutsus and keep and eye out for the opponents jutsus. you can customize naruto by giving him different scrolls that can give you boosts such as defence and more power. you can also train him at kakashi or iruka where you learn or upgrade your jutsus and train new combos and such.. never played the gamecube version but did play the ps2 version


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

^ Sounds very interesting, and fun. I can't wait!!


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm dying to play this neji in hd makes me drool


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Got the game too, going to upload videos later today ^^


----------



## Shodai (Oct 29, 2007)

Omg wtf how'd everyone get the game already I have to wait a few more days


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Do it des show us some movement around konoha like how big the city is


----------



## Devour (Oct 29, 2007)

if you go to the naruto website it has info on it from what i under stand i am probably wrong but i think u aonly play as naruto and you go through most of the storyline in the anime with and added story like Ultimate Ninja 2


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> Do it des show us some movement around konoha like how big the city is



Seriously the city is big like shit. After gaining double jump I ran like 30mins through the city and was collecting coin by coin.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Nice, thanks


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Want to know a secret?

A friend of mine got this game today.


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

I am half the way through, the only thing that is broken is when you knock down someone you have a almost 100% chance to pull a level 2 jutsu which makes massive damage xD.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, every little scrap or crumb of information or gameplay they throw our way makes me more and more excited for this game.  

It's pathetic to the point that I'll probably take naps today and tuesday to help the time pass.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Same here, I'm mad that I can't get this yet


----------



## HeroicFool (Oct 29, 2007)

This game is only on the 360?

No PS3 release?


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

HeroicFool said:


> This game is only on the 360?
> 
> No PS3 release?



yes.......


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

HeroicFool said:


> This game is only on the 360?
> 
> No PS3 release?


nope 360 exclusive 

this is only the press release for the french but it might be for north america too.
japanese audio confirmed as dlc and it doesn't look like its for all the characters.



> LES VOIX OFFICIELLES JAPONAISES DE L’ANIME NARUTO™ CONFIRMEES POUR NARUTO™: RISE OF A NINJA EN CONTENU TELECHARGEABLE
> 
> 
> Paris – le 29 octobre 2007— Ubisoft annonce la possibilité de télécharger gratuitement sur le Xbox Live les voix officielles japonaises de l’anime Naruto™ pour le jeu Naruto™: Rise of a Ninja sur Xbox 360™.
> ...


destinator is their a japanese language track?


----------



## nick65 (Oct 29, 2007)

ne ps3 release but the ps3 has naruto project wich i expect te be maybe even better.
but it lacks so much info spoilers that its making me sick


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> destinator is their a japanese language track?



NO! 

Btw I dont get how anyone says that the Project IS better than the xbox game even they have seen NOTHING besides 2-3 screens and a super short video that didnt show anything at all...


----------



## Shodai (Oct 29, 2007)

This game was made for dub fans.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> NO!
> 
> Btw I dont get how anyone says that the Project IS better than the xbox game even they have seen NOTHING besides 2-3 screens and a super short video that didnt show anything at all...



I dunno Japanese>French?

on another note launch trailer is out 
ahem.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> This game was made for dub fans.



and what about that extra japanese voice option...

and besides...it was made for america....what do you think


----------



## Shodai (Oct 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> and what about that extra japanese voice option...
> 
> and besides...it was made for america....what do you think



Extra Japanese voice option? I heard that didn't exist. It wasn't made for America, it was made for Dub watchers. That's why it's only episode 1-80.

I think I can deal with it, but technique names in english just fail.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

this wouldn't bother me so much if they didn't confirm they have japanese voices.


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

The JP Voices will be added later as free downloable content...........


----------



## Fojos (Oct 29, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> This game was made for dub fans.




Actually, I think the only reason they don't have japanese voices in at beginning is because it's really hard getting the voice actors to do jobs outside Japan.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> The JP Voices will be added later as free downloable content...........



Can someone confirm this.

Because I will jump for joy if this is true


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

I posted a link on the last page


----------



## Shodai (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> I posted a link on the last page



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay completed story mode, now only stupid collecting stuff and other things left :s. I guess collecting takes longer than playing story line...


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 29, 2007)

Yo is it better than Narutimate Accel? Cuz I'm stuck between this or waiting for Call of Duty 4


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> Okay completed story mode, now only stupid collecting stuff and other things left :s. I guess collecting takes longer than playing story line...


story mode better then accels


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Story mode is much better, but the games focus is set on solo players...vs is better in accel ^^


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 29, 2007)

so this is a fighting game?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> so this is a fighting game?



Adventure mixed with fighting. 

@Destinator - How long it take you to beat the game? What are the pros and cons? Thanks


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Just doing the story missions should take 4-6h depending on your skill and whatever. I spend a lot of my time doing all kind of stuff and finished with ~7:30.

Cons:
- Controls and camera seem a bit awkward sometimes but its not really bad
- too few characters, at least Itachi/kisame should have maide it into the game
- knock down = 100% save level 2 jutsu which is kinda broken in my eyes...

Pros:
- best RPG style naruto game to date
- tons of stuff to do (however there are lot of boring/repetitive missions).
- awesome cellshade graphics, I wish I had my 40" LCD already because I just have super small tv ^^
- (hopefully JP voices later)
- you really get the feeling of playing a naruto based game and ubisoft just did a awesome job on the whole thing


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> Pros:
> - you really get the feeling of playing a naruto based game and ubisoft just did a awesome job on the whole thing



That's all I needed to know and it's about damn time.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> Just doing the story missions should take 4-6h depending on your skill and whatever. I spend a lot of my time doing all kind of stuff and finished with ~7:30.
> 
> Cons:
> - Controls and camera seem a bit awkward sometimes but its not really bad
> ...


Thanks. I guess i'll be picking it up then


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

If you're not sure just rent it, important thing is if you come from either gnt or nh series, remember this is a rpg focused game, not fighting ^^


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 29, 2007)

no Itachi or kisame? booo...


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> no Itachi or kisame? booo...


That was known for a long time ^^

Uhm yeah:
here you go <- one of story quest races you have to do


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

XBox 360 Arcade Press Release

IGN's video review no written one yet


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> XBox 360 Arcade Press Release
> 
> IGN's video review no written one yet



Written is up, 8.4


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

My Immortal also made by Vilexica race1
 My Immortal also made by Vilexica race2
 My Immortal also made by Vilexica surfing the city
 My Immortal also made by Vilexica intro
 My Immortal also made by Vilexica ending game
 My Immortal also made by Vilexica sasuke moveset try


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Written is up, 8.4



link to the article 


and damn thats a good score


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

For a naruto game? Unbelievable 

But it did look good, not going to lie


----------



## Jaga (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> link to the article
> 
> 
> and damn thats a good score



thats the same as Clash of Ninja Revolution for Wii. So is IGN saying that these games are the same in greatness?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 29, 2007)

I get mine on wednesday. I cant wait to play all of you.  Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Jaga said:


> thats the same as Clash of Ninja Revolution for Wii. So is IGN saying that these games are the same in greatness?



Totally different games...imho its like comapring burnout with gran turismo.

If its comes to a 1vs1 beat em up, I would take Rev before RoN even its more flashier and whatever.


----------



## The Uchiha Prodigy (Oct 29, 2007)

glad to see the game get some good reviews. I'll be picking this one up day-one.


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2007)

Sasukue moveset try :


----------



## Shodai (Oct 30, 2007)

hurry up and arrive you bastard game


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow the minigames are really annoying ^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2007)

hey any one have video of zabuza jutsus and specials?


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Going to put that up later  btw jutus = specials  ^^


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

I've seen orochimaru's special it looks crappy


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 30, 2007)

damnit I want this game already...it's been so long I want to be here!


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Online Mode is really fun


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2007)

do they have specials or just the start of specials? 

minigames should be fun.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> do they have specials or just the start of specials?


 Ehm what xD? Everyone has his set Jutsus (or specials however you want to call them^^).


----------



## Jaga (Oct 30, 2007)

i beat the game! just kidding, i haven't even gotten it yet. but somebody else has beaten it. 

here is the ending to the game for anybody who wants to see:
Jazz

a prelude to the future of Rise of a Ninja....hmmm?


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i beat the game! just kidding, i haven't even gotten it yet. but somebody else has beaten it.
> 
> here is the ending to the game for anybody who wants to see:
> Jazz
> ...


Ehm you might check one page before this one. I posted all my videos (including that one already xD).

Also I kinda seem to have a bug in story mode and therefor I am stuck, I have around 90% completed -.-


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish I had a 360 dammit!! 

I want to play this sooooo bad!! How is it overall for everyone in here who has played it??


----------



## TeeEllEmm (Oct 30, 2007)

destinator: What's the bug? Where are you stuck?


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Ehm there is a woman on a brige. Her mission was getting a lost notebook from the forrest of death. I got and I think I got back to her, talked to her and then did another mission. But her mission symbol didnt dissapear so I got back to her and since then she always says something like "Oh thanks for finding it" and I have checked the forest of death 2 times now but couldnt find anything. Also I cant unlock other missions because I cant clear this one -.-


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 30, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i beat the game! just kidding, i haven't even gotten it yet. but somebody else has beaten it.
> 
> here is the ending to the game for anybody who wants to see:
> Jazz
> ...



That looks really good, the way they did that fight I mean


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> That looks really good, the way they did that fight I mean



Yeah but I never followed the game development and I was like "WTF is happening now?". The Kyuubiride was really cool^^


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Oct 30, 2007)

all i can say is i am renting it to see if i want to buy it


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 30, 2007)

Went to check on my pre-order today but all they had was my Manhunt 2.  They said it would be in tomorrow or maybe even on November 1st.

All of you playing it right now, I envy you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2007)

Picked up ROTN and Manhunt 2 today.


----------



## Gene (Oct 30, 2007)

Didn't like how the screen paused everytime for a reaction command. It should've kept going.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 30, 2007)

How is the fighting it this game. From video and watching developer video. It' seems like a water down NGT or the Naruto fighter on PS2. I heard their are no special moves. During the fights. Is this true.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Specials: Link removed


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Picked up ROTN and Manhunt 2 today.



Damn you and your shipping that arrives when it should!


----------



## Boromir (Oct 30, 2007)

I saw this game at my local shop today and wondered if I  should come back with the required money to buy it. It looked fun as hell though.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Gamestop to call me to tell me that I can pick up my game tomorrow like they usually do


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

The missions seems really bugged, at least for my play. Going to stop playing story mode because it makes no sense to play something you cant finish anyway :s.


----------



## HjorB (Oct 30, 2007)

destinator said:


> The missions seems really bugged, at least for my play. Going to stop playing story mode because it makes no sense to play something you cant finish anyway :s.



Odd i had no trouble playing through the game and i've completed it


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 30, 2007)

WOOT!! Just got my call from Gamestop: Can pick up game tomorrow xD


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

HjorB said:


> Odd i had no trouble playing through the game and i've completed it


Do you have 100%? Completed the normal stuff yesterday already.
And I dont just talk about story, but about all missions and races and whatever...


----------



## Superior (Oct 30, 2007)

HjorB said:


> Odd i had no trouble playing through the game and i've completed it


Sorry dude


----------



## Superior (Oct 30, 2007)

i got 40 bucks now and ill 60 by saturday so i gotta wait


----------



## Ronin (Oct 30, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> WOOT!! Just got my call from Gamestop: Can pick up game tomorrow xD



Same, here, said it should be there before noon, so ill get it on my way home from school.


----------



## Rukie (Oct 30, 2007)

destinator said:


> Specials: Link removed


No... NO! In that video, did Sasuke say "thousand birds" instead of chidori?! What the hell? They were doing so good until then. They keep it chidori in the anime, why not the game too?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2007)

Rukie said:


> No... NO! In that video, did Sasuke say "thousand birds" instead of chidori?! What the hell? They were doing so good until then. They keep it chidori in the anime, why not the game too?



No it's called chidori in the game.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 31, 2007)

Tada~

Epic. EPIC I SAY!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Tada~
> 
> Epic. EPIC I SAY!



Ah thats been expected for quite a long time lol.

Nice none the less though 


Anyway, I'll be picking this game up tomorrow.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 31, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Aww, a walk sounds nice. ^^
> 
> Epic. EPIC I SAY!



Epic fucking victory.


Anyway, this comes out on 2/11 in UK so I have to wait 2 more days....


Unless Play are awesome and send it earlier!


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Oct 31, 2007)

Man this is gonna be epic!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 31, 2007)

I gotta get mines next week for buying guitar hero.


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No it's called chidori in the game.



In the video, sasuke says thousand birds


----------



## blind_watchman (Oct 31, 2007)

just signed up on the forums, and i'm happy to say i just got the game through the post early  ty game for sending early (im uk btw )


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

GARlock said:


> In the video, sasuke says thousand birds



He usually say chidori a thousand birds even then thousand birds is what it translates to.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2007)

I got this game about an hour ago and I'd have to say I'm pretty damn pleased so far.

I'm anxious to play through the game, and get some good online matches goin ^^


----------



## blind_watchman (Oct 31, 2007)

damn i found zabuza so damn hard.. finally beat him -.-

haku was a breeze compared to zabuza


----------



## Kazama (Oct 31, 2007)

True. I'm from the UK and got it 2 days early too, i'm currently back in Konoha after doing the Land of Waves mission, Zabuza was solid compared to Haku.

The way the jutsu's are performed has real potential.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 31, 2007)

Just got home from the mall with this game !!! Playing it now, so much fun


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2007)

Kazama said:


> The way the jutsu's are performed has real potential.


But not for a fighting game. One knock down and you can do a 100% save level 2 jutsu which is just lame. You dont need to find a big opening or anything, you cant really block the jutsu itself (except in the jutsu itself). And thats just annoying...


----------



## Zenou (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree. For Versus mode, it's pretty bad. I enjoyed the GC games. This way is just awkward. And the music is pretty bad. :x

Oh well, I'll keep trying. I suck at Versus mode so far.


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

Zeno said:


> I agree. For Versus mode, it's pretty bad. I enjoyed the GC games. This way is just awkward. And the music is pretty bad. :x
> 
> Oh well, I'll keep trying. I suck at Versus mode so far.



Versus mode is really awkward, the fighting engine has a large amount of potential, however there should be better combos, and so many of the combos shouldnt be interpretable. I havent found any yet but is there any shuriken canceling like in ultimate ninja series on the ps2? Also is it me or is there no fall recovery, or is it just that i keep mis timing it?

Has anyone figured out how to stop lee once he opens all the gates? All i do is jump and sidestep, its decent but isnt gaurenteed.




destinator said:


> But not for a fighting game. One knock down and you can do a 100% save level 2 jutsu which is just lame. You dont need to find a big opening or anything, you cant really block the jutsu itself (except in the jutsu itself). And thats just annoying...



The jutsu make it feel authentic in story, but in versus its terrible.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2007)

The jutsu just takes time to get used to, after playing for a while I think it's quite fluid.

And impossible to cancel before it goes into the jutsu? I've stopped many Lee-whores multiple times so they can't go gates. I usually use Neji to beat them just because... well you know xD

I think it's a lot of fun, and I really enjoy the way jutsu are performed, it has a more realistic feel to it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> And impossible to cancel before it goes into the jutsu? I've stopped many Lee-whores multiple times so they can't go gates. I usually use Neji to beat them just because... well you know xD



Ehm real knock down and you can get a 100% save jutsu before you can even recover from the ground...


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> The jutsu just takes time to get used to, after playing for a while I think it's quite fluid.
> 
> And impossible to cancel before it goes into the jutsu? I've stopped many Lee-whores multiple times so they can't go gates. I usually use Neji to beat them just because... well you know xD
> 
> I think it's a lot of fun, and I really enjoy the way jutsu are performed, it has a more realistic feel to it.



Its easy to stop them while gathering chakra but once you get knocked down and the gates are activated its practically impossible to do anything besides get your ass handed to you. I sidestep, hit b and jump but in the end they end up taking a massive amount of health.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Oct 31, 2007)

hehe been playing mine all day and have yet to go online so far... 
only thing I can say is not to worry about getting coins until you get your double jump..
I wasted an hour or so running around trying to find ways to get to places and eventually did but then I got my double jump and POW I was flyin all over the place!


----------



## HeroicFool (Oct 31, 2007)

So overall, you people that have the game, is it worth the price?

Is it as good as game Informer says it is?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

HeroicFool said:


> So overall, you people that have the game, is it worth the price?
> 
> Is it as good as game Informer says it is?



To be honest it's good but not a 8. More like a 7 - 7.5. It's good but not loving it


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 31, 2007)

Kinda agree with crazymtf. Not quite as awesome as I thought it was.  The problem is that the core fighting needs a bit of work.  Other than that, for the most part, fine.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 31, 2007)

so this game is more like a rental then.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> Kinda agree with crazymtf. Not quite as awesome as I thought it was.  The problem is that the core fighting needs a bit of work.  Other than that, for the most part, fine.



Ah same man, same. Core fighting needed some work for real.


----------



## Superior (Oct 31, 2007)

well ill have it by tomerrow,friday or saturday at the latest


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, this walk on water thing is really confusing...Been trying it for like 15 minutes now -.-

Edit: Ooh...I forgot to get my health up so Jiraiya would tell me what to do -.-


----------



## serger989 (Oct 31, 2007)

I really like this game, of course it's not perfect though. It just seems to lack a lot of things that you'd want to see. Exploring Konoha to me got boring fast, going outside it wasn't that much more exciting either. The fighting is good, not great. It gets boring really fast as well, it lacks any sort of depth. For instance, 1 special move for each character? Man... Really disheartening, either way it's good and worth a buy but the satisfaction will end fast. A lot can be said with this game though, the sequels, will only get _better_. You can count on there being sequels to and with this game they will probably be able to make the next one that much better, they put a lot of effort into this, it shows, another one can only be improved upon vastly.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

serger989 said:


> *I really like this game*, of course it's not perfect though. It just seems to lack a lot of things that you'd want to see. Exploring Konoha to me got boring fast, going outside it wasn't that much more exciting either. The fighting is good, not great. It gets boring really fast as well, it lacks any sort of depth. For instance, 1 special move for each character? Man... Really disheartening, either way it's good and worth a buy but the satisfaction will end fast. A lot can be said with this game though, the sequels, will only get _better_. You can count on there being sequels to and with this game they will probably be able to make the next one that much better, they put a lot of effort into this, it shows, another one can only be improved upon vastly.



Lol the first thing you say barely matches anything you go on from there


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

well then, back to waiting for great naruto games.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 1, 2007)

Played a bit of story mode. Yeah, the game isn't worth $60 or whatever. GC games had a far better fighting system.

I mean seriously. I should have checked the controls first. "Horizontal" and "Vertical" attack buttons? That would have scared me away from buying it.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 1, 2007)

God damn release dates in England


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 1, 2007)

hows the online multiplayer? many bad lag issues?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 1, 2007)

How much damage do katons do?

serious question


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 1, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> hows the online multiplayer? many bad lag issues?



Online is pretty good, I've never once had it lag.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2007)

I like this game.  It reminds me of Crackdown, which was pure awesome.  Unlock a couple of the skills like wall running and sprinting then the game becomes even more accessible and fun.


----------



## Goh (Nov 1, 2007)

Iam getting this tommorow and i cant wait ^^
Looking forward for running and climbing everything and a bit of online fighting too.


----------



## destinator (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I like this game.  It reminds me of Crackdown, which was pure awesome.  Unlock a couple of the skills like wall running and sprinting then the game becomes even more accessible and fun.


Yes most fun comes after finally getting double jump...finally reaching a lot of parts  (+ fast running made it even better^^).


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 1, 2007)

Gona try to rent this game, but doesn't seem to be worth a buy. Gona wait for Accel 2 to buy a Naruto game


----------



## HeroicFool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info all.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 1, 2007)

im gettin this game tomorrow lol my xbox live gamer tag is stridency add me who ever has it


----------



## Shodai (Nov 1, 2007)

It better arrive tommorow or day after


----------



## Superior (Nov 1, 2007)

well i dont care what you guys say im still buying it


----------



## mew42003 (Nov 1, 2007)

I need help with Hide and Seek level 16. Any tips you ppls? D:<


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Neji Hyuga said:


> well i dont care what you guys say im still buying it



Good for you, own opinion = win


----------



## Halcyon Days (Nov 1, 2007)

mew42003 said:


> I need help with Hide and Seek level 16. Any tips you ppls? D:<



havent made it that far yet, srry


----------



## mew42003 (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone made it that far yet? lol


----------



## Fojos (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gona try to rent this game, but doesn't seem to be worth a buy. Gona wait for Accel 2 to buy a Naruto game



I just hope accel 2 is less of a disappointment then accel.


----------



## IonDragon (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to try this. T_T


----------



## destinator (Nov 2, 2007)

mew42003 said:


> Has anyone made it that far yet? lol



I completed it days ago but I cant remember which one was 16 xD.


----------



## destinator (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody knows...


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope they come out soon....can we DL Shikamaru yet? I didn't see it on the exclusive content or the marketplace yet


----------



## Kangal (Nov 2, 2007)

Played this today at my friends house, story wise his up to just after kakashi bell training.

Heres some info from my experience : 

Map/Moving around = GTA style
Fighting = Was so fun we just kept fighting over and over, i love the jutsu system and combo's (rock lee is a beast with gates) the game isn't a button bash like most dbz games, and it takes some skill to use most of the specials well.
Storyline = it sticks closely to storyline far as i know, then u have side missions that u do which have nothing to do with main storyline.

kakashi bell training is just u fighting sakura, sasuke then kakashi.

Graphics/Animation = Just good, take my word for it (graphics could be better for 360, but ive seen the stream that goes through the village and it looks good)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Kangal said:


> Played this today at my friends house, story wise his up to just after kakashi bell training.
> 
> Heres some info from my experience :
> 
> ...


My ass the combo system isn't button smashing, mad people button smash online and win. The combo system in this game blows the dick to be honest. Broken shitty fighting system with terrible countering. Think DBZ is cheap with telaporting? Got nothing on this cheap shit in naruto.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 2, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> How much damage do katons do?
> 
> serious question



lol, I just played with a friend in versus mode with Sasuke and did a Katon(1st lvl) and only hit his foot for 35 damage, not much but you can do more.  Depends on the person dodging it.  

This game is alright, i mean its around a 7.5 but its probably the best Naruto game out there (in US, I mean).  In combines rpg and fighting mode pretty good, but there still needs to be work.  I kind of suck at doing replacments, but i think its the game, seriously, can't always do them when you block at the same moment.  Some characters like Rock Lee and Gaara are the best pick in fighting mode.  Though I can use Sasuke pretty well, its hard for me to get used to naruto style atm.  Zabuza sword does massive damage.  

Overall, I don't know if its worth 60 bucks, but I had nothing to do this week, and was bored with halo so I ended up buying it since I had extra cash to blow.  I would say pick it up used once it drops to 30 bucks, unless your bored like me and want something to do.  I'm only up to after the Zabuza arc because I still play halo and with my job, i only played like 5-8 hrs.  

Oh yeah, most people in the village are bitches.  Naruto should kill them after he learns his moves.  I'm mad that the games only goes to the invasion, but oh well, guess the next one will cover Find Tsunade and Rescue Sasuke parts...


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 2, 2007)

Just got my copy today finally.  It looks amazing so far, i've just stoped at a few points and admired everything all around me.  Hands down the best looking Naruto game, or best looking Anime game to come out so far.

I'll admit it's not a perfect game, but if you like Naruto enough to make an account and post here *in my opinion* it's a worthwhile game to get.  Although I would encourage everyone to form their own opinion about it.


----------



## StAtiXz6 (Nov 2, 2007)

meh sadly enuff i beat the game the day i got it..i work for a video game store so i played it as soon as it came in!!!! im always on these forums just i think is like my first post...im more of a lurker.  I was more interested in finding anyone who has completed it... I finished all the missions yet theres a few lil things i have to do like coins, rare coins and a couple of side missions.  Besides that anyone know what else is in store? more characters? 

and as to a response to the combo system...It is a VERY easy combo system a toddler could pick it up and own...there really is no skill involved but then again if ur a Virtua Fighter player or Dead or Alive.. those simple 13 combo's in naruto are like walking thru a park !!! but overall fun game not worth 60 bux is tru but one of those games u play when ur waiting for a real smash title to come out.


----------



## Superior (Nov 2, 2007)

well im getting it tomerrow and ill check back in


----------



## kerlon44 (Nov 2, 2007)

I played this at a friend's house for about an hour and I have to say I love this game already. This game looks and plays amazingly!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2007)

Whats the story mode like? Does it represent the Anime storyline well?


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 2, 2007)

^ It goes along with the storyline pretty well, the only thing I found they changed around was the beginning with the Kakashi Training Ground part. Some of the voices arn't the ones from the anime either(I.E. 3rd Hokage + Jiraiya). Those were my only problems.

Otherwise, its the only game I have been playing since it came out, I'm trying to get everything in the game lol, its so much fun going around the village, so much to do


----------



## blind_watchman (Nov 2, 2007)

the game is v.v.v.v.short  and the bit with gaara is just annoying -.-


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Short? I have 10 hours of gametime so far and I ain't done with it yet lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Bout 6-9 hours of gameplay for story mode.


----------



## Dammit Cubs (Nov 3, 2007)

*This game is terrible!!!!! thanks ubisoft*

So i have been playing the game for about 4 hours now and the only I enjoyed in the game for 2 hours. Konoha looks awesome and love going around. It gets really bad when you start throwing the story into the game. Ubisoft has put anime clips in the game to follow the anime story. Besided the Horrible dubbing (the cartoon network dubbing), the anime clips they choose have no continuity what so ever. As a die hard Naruto, I am flat out pissed. They took out the bells training with kakashi in the beginning and the scene with haku, they don't show sasuke's sharingan. When Naruto becomes Kyuubi and attacks they cut the sequence all wrong, naruto kicks haku's but, loses his rage and when he punches....haku blockes him and teleports to Zabuza. They missed the a whole section which would of spanned 3 episodes. They don't show kakashi's dog summon and the short makes no sense on why Zabuza goes nuts on the gangster.

it is unbelievable how ubisoft messed this game up. Especially considering that the anime clips are all there for you. What makes it worse is the fighting

The fighting, what I once thought as my one shining light of the game mechanics, is not a good solution. Ubisoft, who made this game? I think my mom can make a better system than this. The idea is great, but the execution is poor. The game is based on combos which the idea is to try and knock your enemy to the ground, this gives you time to pull a move which takes eons to pull off. Once you pull it off, you have to do a bunch of button sequences to pull of a good damage. It sounds like a great idea, but the players move too fast to properly use the jutsu. The best of naruto is to see the characters and the interactions of their jutsu, this game ...although a nice try ...is not the best way to use it. They should of used a BILLION NARUTO fightings before it to create a best system. This wouldn't bother me as much but when this is your ONLY way of advancement then you have a problem. The game is SO REDUNDANT, it just pisses you off. I don't want to fight Zabuza, show an anime clip, Fight Zabuza again...maybe die. (oh yeah, when you die, you don't die yet, you get these stupid memo clips that try to give you encouragement and life back like I'm a 5 year old kid).

The first 2 hours was awesome after that I just hated it and I regret getting this game. Im going to finish is horrid POS and trade it in. IGN missed the ball here big time.


THIS GAME IS NOT A 8.5...........i would give it a 6.5 only because the exploration GTA style is fun. The fighting is annoying the buttons aren't faster enough for the motion. Oh yeah Block button is B and grab is right trigger, makes the game rather uncomfortable.


All true naruto fans, PLEASE DONT BUY THIS P. O. S. You are better off with something else like...a cup and some ice. It brings shame to naruto.

p.s. ENGLISH DUBBING BLOWS! as usual.

sorry if my grammar is jacked up. i just wanted to get it out while I am mad.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2007)

Dammit Cubs said:


> So i have been playing the game for about 4 hours now and the only I enjoyed in the game for 2 hours. Konoha looks awesome and love going around. It gets really bad when you start throwing the story into the game. Ubisoft has put anime clips in the game to follow the anime story. Besided the Horrible dubbing (the cartoon network dubbing), the anime clips they choose have no continuity what so ever. As a die hard Naruto, I am flat out pissed. They took out the bells training with kakashi in the beginning and the scene with haku, they don't show sasuke's sharingan. When Naruto becomes Kyuubi and attacks they cut the sequence all wrong, naruto kicks haku's but, loses his rage and when he punches....haku blockes him and teleports to Zabuza. They missed the a whole section which would of spanned 3 episodes. They don't show kakashi's dog summon and the short makes no sense on why Zabuza goes nuts on the gangster.
> 
> it is unbelievable how ubisoft messed this game up. Especially considering that the anime clips are all there for you. What makes it worse is the fighting
> 
> ...



This game is one of the better naruto games, it''s certainly better then those PS2 adventure games and the fightings on par with the GameCube series imo. No one really expected perfect continuity from a game, and your opinion on the dub is just that, an opinion. 

It's a solid 7.5


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> This game is one of the better naruto games, it''s certainly better then those PS2 adventure games and the fightings on par with the GameCube series imo. No one really expected perfect continuity from a game, and your opinion on the dub is just that, an opinion.
> 
> It's a solid 7.5



LMAO The PS2 ones and the gamecube ones are far more fun then this. In a anime game i like anime fan-service. NH3 for PS2 and GNT3-4 bring far better fan service then this. Sure the town is nice and it's fun to run around *For about 2 hours, then it gets annoying* But the BROKEN fucking platforming *Naruto jumps to far or to small half the time i wanna kill this little shit* and the fighting is more basic then the PS2 ones, which i thought wasn't possible. But i would accept this simple fighting system, but not when you have less then 13 fucking characters with the same move set basically and a different special. Yeah this game gets nothing higher then a 7, and i'm being nice


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't been able to play any of the japanese PS2 games since 2 came out,my PS2 broke and I never fixed it, and I never really liked the GN series that much for some reason.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 3, 2007)

only problem I had was under a days of play and it was finished


----------



## MrSpew (Nov 3, 2007)

Played it around six hours I think.. I like a lot of it, but it has its faults.  It's generally extremely smooth (just see Zabuza's Water Dragon) and looks amazing, but in the Forest of Death on the Chuunin (NOT CHUNIN) Exam I ran into some Jounin (NOT JONIN) and Chuunin Ninja.. that makes no fucking sense!

The story will make absolutely no sense to anyone either, they've put it together alright.. then they cocked it up missing out vital parts of the story, explaining none of the moves, why Kakashi could replicate Zabuza's Water Dragon, or what the Sharingan is.  It's very odd indeed and really could have done with someone who knew the anime and manga to step in.

The dub is also hideous.


----------



## Superior (Nov 3, 2007)

well im going to go buy it in a few minates ill let you guys know what i think on the game


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone with the XBOX version, are the achievements easy or what?


----------



## Arilou (Nov 3, 2007)

What playable characters can you use for MP?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Anyone with the XBOX version, are the achievements easy or what?



There is only the XBox version 

Some are easy, most are online, and the online sucks. So no not all are easy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2007)

Am I the only one that's extremely irked with the slowness of standing up in versus mode? >.O


----------



## Shodai (Nov 3, 2007)

I fucking love this game.

I got owned by Zabuza so many times 


That being said:


1) Where the fuck are the clan districts? Lol, Uchiha, Hyuugas don't exist. 

2) Too many models of the same civilian/shinobi.

3) Not enough massive tower blocks where apartments for the shinobi are

4) You should be able to jump higher

5) Too many invisible walls


6) They're killing the original storyline


----------



## Goh (Nov 3, 2007)

Since getting the game on friday and playing it a fair bit, I've got to say....
This games pretty fun ^^
While the adventure mode could of been soooo much better, it still manages to be enjoyable and kind of fufilling.
The battle system is not that deep but is fun to play and fun to watch.
So overall not amazing, but a still better then average game that will only get better with all the DLC thats coming.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 3, 2007)

^exactly, its better than most Naruto games so far.  I mean, I didn't even finished Uzumaki chroncles because I got bored with it.  I mean, I don't like how some of the story line flows and some aspects of the fighting mode.  Though you should not expect much from the first one they make.  This is the first rise of a ninja and they might improve on the second one.  I remember dbz games getting better as they made sequels.  This one is short, but i'm taking my time on it, i could have been done, but i want to do every mission for both the orange and blue before i finished the last part of the exams.  

I wish you could do the summoning jutsu more(only did it once) and actually improve on it, that would be cool...maybe next time.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2007)

how does this compare to the clash of ninja/ultimate ninja series?

i was thinking of getting this game but naruto adventure games like uzumaki chronicles suck


----------



## MrSpew (Nov 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There is only the XBox version
> 
> Some are easy, most are online, and the online sucks. So no not all are easy.


Are any of them online?  I don't think even one is.. I think you just made all that up.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

So is this game any good?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

MrSpew said:


> Are any of them online?  I don't think even one is.. I think you just made all that up.



Alot are, check the achievements. Says "Death forest points 1500" or beat it with negi/rock lee and so on, all online.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 3, 2007)

They keep fucking with the story line


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 3, 2007)

there is 32 achievements in the game total. there is 14 online achievements. and 1 secret achievement, I have unlocked all of them cept for the online and the secret thus far..

It took me roughly 11 hours to do it all. 

But I am happy that after you beat the game you can still go back to the village and run around to finish all the side quests and race games etc.. and First thing I did when I got back was look for the 3rd.. Sadly he was gone and


----------



## Shodai (Nov 3, 2007)

Are japanese voices available for DL yet


----------



## Fojos (Nov 3, 2007)

Rinku said:


> how does this compare to the clash of ninja/ultimate ninja series?
> 
> i was thinking of getting this game but naruto adventure games like uzumaki chronicles suck



I don't know what kind of games you like and how much you liked the other ones.

In my opinion Naruto:Roan is much more fun than those.


----------



## Jeaude (Nov 3, 2007)

The problem with this game is they didn't want you to play anyone except Naruto. It would have been so much better if you could play other characters at important points like the Sasuke/Haku fight, Kakashi/Zabuza fight, etc. They also cut up the story pretty badly in some places to make it all fit. This problem will only get worse in any sequel. Naruto fighting the sound 4 anyone?

But it is still a great game overall. It could have just been better.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 3, 2007)

So is the game worth a purchase or just a rental. I would like to have a game to play until SMG comes out.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 4, 2007)

lol @ fighting like 5 random jounins in the forest of death, and no first exam at all


----------



## Gilder (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah... I only rented the game for now. But I rented it at 9:30 last night and now I am at work at 7:12 in the morning and you can guess that I haven't slept at all. The game itself seems pretty fun. I love sprinting around the hidden leaf village and then splash... I'm in the water..... why can't Naruto swim? Anyway I don't think I have played it enough to give any  kind of review - but so far it is fun to play.


----------



## Superior (Nov 4, 2007)

i love this game but what was a rip off was that the tax on the game was $5.24


----------



## Halcyon Days (Nov 4, 2007)

I just want jutsus to be avalible in battle instead of having to use them as specials. The specials should've been the more powerful versions that were seen in the show. But its still enjoyable. Walking around town and actually meeting Sasuke and Sakura and everyone else is really cool. It gives the game a overall better feeling.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Nov 4, 2007)

i bought the game and i thought it was worth it because im a naruto fan and its fun to run around bump into people and see their reaction its an awsome game to buy


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2007)

I think if you're a Naruto fan and a collectaholic, this is a purchase.  I usually like getting sidetracked and doing extra shit to immerse myself in the game world, so this game has satisfied my taste.  The fighting could be better, but really, this isn't a full on fighting game.  I'll get back to it after I finish the hell out of Mario Galaxy right now. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

My Review on it. Gave it a 6.5. Just if anyone cares 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gnl-EFyUED0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seren (Nov 4, 2007)

I like it, but does anyone else think that the controls are a bit... twitchy? It drives me insane sometimes. Not with the special jutsu, just when Naruto is running around. Getting him to turn properly can be a really big pain.

For the most part, I like the game a lot. It's not perfect, but it melds together smoothly. Less canned talk (if I have to hear about 'When I become Hokage' again, I'm throwing the controller through the window) would be nice, though.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like the right score, I'll watch tomorrow.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 5, 2007)

can people tell me the best way to get points to lvl up naruto??


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 5, 2007)

So far from what i've seen it seems like the more hardcore a Naruto fan you are the more faults you can find with this game.

The people I know who didn't know about Naruto or maybe saw a little bit here or there on CN think it's a great game.  But the more you know about the Narutoverse the more faults you can find with the game, particularly with minor inaccuracies.

Overall I enjoy it for what it is.  Right now I'm just replaying it trying to get all of the coins because my favorite thing to do is honestly platform around Konoha.


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2007)

I played it at my cousins house today I'm seriously loving this game I'm getting my copy tomorrow.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 5, 2007)

I am just working on my fighting skills as Lee but I am not going through the game doing anything else until the japanese dubs come out it irritates the hell out of me. When is Shikamaru or the dubs coming out?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 5, 2007)

has any one completed it yet??


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2007)

possibly japanese language selection with subtitles? would be better. sounds OK. waiting for more reviews.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2007)

I've only been playing online. everyone just keep playing as either kakashi or rock lee. it's lame...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i was just playin online lol i always get to the second match and then bam sasuke and his stupid jumps


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

^ Sasuke and Rock Lee are really annoying to fight in online...I usually lose to them(Although I only use Sasuke most of the time, its still unfair )


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 5, 2007)

lol first i used lee because hes fast then i used neji big mistake then i used zabuza omg he owns


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

Neji isn't that great, every punch is the same(3 punch combo usually I believe), and the special is fun to do, but isn't too amazing


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 5, 2007)

yh i like the old neji from ultimate ninja i owned with him lol


----------



## Shodai (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anyone LOL hard when they see Gaara's face when he goes into rage mode?


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the rage things are cool, I fell off my couch when I first saw Kakashi's...its so awesome


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 6, 2007)

the best lookin rage is when two people are naruto the second one  owns


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 7, 2007)

this game is pretty awesome been watching my bro on it


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm about to play it right now.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 7, 2007)

Game is not bad and the fighting style takes a bit to get used to. I just hate taking so long to get because the opponent has time to catch you in a Justu. I liked it takes a lot of getting used to I just hate Lee on has his gates still my fav character in that game. I cant play story mode until I get the Jap dubs. When are they coming out?


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally finished everything in this game, I just need to find all the coins...*impossible*


----------



## Superior (Nov 7, 2007)

yea its a good game im going to go play it now


----------



## Shugorei (Nov 8, 2007)

Its okay but i still think it could of been a lot better.

It was cool to run around Konoha seeing it in full its full HD glory and everything it looks really cool blending the 3D background graphics with the cell shade it does bring bring out all the detail that went into making it.

I could of done without the dub voices though but fairs do's what can ya do, i thought they were bringing out the Japanese dub option, but oh well.

i only wished you could of went more characters than just Naruto in the story mode, i hope if they bring out another they will have the option to play the others. 

I get its call Naruto and everything but still...

The fighting system i thought was okay bit iffy on the Jutsu's though, but besides that still pretty decent it was a change from playing the Gamecube ones where some of the characters seem to have the same moves, as each other.

The online play i thought could be a bit better than just fighting each other they could of done other things with it, added a bit more to it, i had also heard there was going to be an option where you could make your own characters as well but i might of just been a rumor or something, meh...

I was probably hoping for too much saying as i really liked the Prince of Persia trilogy, and Ubisoft are one of the best Game Devolpers out there.

Don't get me wrong though i still like the game and all, it is the first game to come out from a european company that's based on the Series like Naruto, so maybe they'll do better when they release the sequal.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 9, 2007)

i finally finished story mode omg last fight was epic but i need to finish all the side quests lol i finised the main story in under 4 hours lol


----------



## MS81 (Nov 9, 2007)

~Shuffle~ said:


> i finally finished story mode omg last fight was epic but i need to finish all the side quests lol i finised the main story in under 4 hours lol



does it ends after the 3rd dies?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 9, 2007)

na it ends after u beat gaara u know when naruto knocks him awake


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2007)

Why the fuck is Sakura impossible to beat in a training match?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 21, 2007)

the japanese script is now available on the marketplace for free


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 21, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> the japanese script is now available on the marketplace for free



Good looking out!  I'll have to DL that later tonight.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 21, 2007)

Japanese voices are so much better...only thing bad about it: they still have the american voices when they punch, it sounds sorta weird


----------



## Zoe (Nov 21, 2007)

They actually translated "Believe it" into Japanese 

It's a little distracting that the English text amounts to dubtitles though


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 22, 2007)

Zoe said:


> They actually translated "Believe it" into Japanese
> 
> It's a little distracting that the English text amounts to dubtitles though



what are you talking about..Believe it is all american...Naruto says Dattebayo and if your saying that just because of the subtitles....


----------



## Zoe (Nov 22, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> what are you talking about..Believe it is all american...Naruto says Dattebayo and if your saying that just because of the subtitles....



No, seriously, they translated "believe it" as "ore wo shinjirottebayo" 

to flee the battlefield
It's around 2:41


----------



## Shugorei (Nov 22, 2007)

i hope its out here in the UK sometimes they are slow at releasing stuff on live market, like they are with the Wii when there's a decent game you have to wait for it to come out

is it true they still saying english stuff during the fight's cause that just sucks if they didn't change it to Japanese am sick and tired of hearing the english tranlastion already


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

The 360 Naruto game is already out?! Dude i need to get that!


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 22, 2007)

......................its been out for a while now


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 22, 2007)

no......how else would you upload it to the 360


----------



## Zoe (Nov 23, 2007)

Pein said:


> you know live silver is free



That's probably not the issue


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

Zoe said:


> That's probably not the issue


what no high speed internet connection?


----------



## Akatsubaki (Nov 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> no......how else would you upload it to the 360



you can burn things to a disc and upload it,


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

Ryan Pleasure said:


> you can burn things to a disc and upload it,


not game content to my knowledge


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2007)

Ryan Pleasure said:


> you can burn things to a disc and upload it,



no.....

the 360 and microsoft is soooo well protected.....thats why DivX is having such a hard time working with creating codecs for the 360 (source)....you just cant even copy things over to a 360..the only way to do that is to RIP a musical CD and basically thats it...not even pictures or videos can go on the 360 HD unless they are from the marketplace


----------



## Zoe (Nov 23, 2007)

Pein said:


> what no high speed internet connection?



Eh, maybe it's harsh of me, but I was assuming the reason he doesn't go on Live is the fear of the mighty ban-hammer.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 26, 2007)

^patch is free....


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> you know live silver is free



But sucks.


----------



## Pein (Nov 27, 2007)

Mawashi Geri said:


> But sucks.


]
Get what you pay for


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 27, 2007)

^damn skippy....im pretty sure 50 dollars is WELL worth it for live for a year....


----------



## Ronin (Nov 27, 2007)

is it just the vocals or is shikamaru out yet?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 27, 2007)

just original voice


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 24, 2007)

only shikamaru, Jiraiya, and Sarutobi is out for DLC


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn, so much for getting this game for xmas


----------



## Nero (Dec 24, 2007)

i love the game im still playing it online


----------



## nick65 (Dec 24, 2007)

song
suratobi gameplay and some jiraiya but i still need proper gameplay of jiraiya and choji


----------



## Usubaa (Dec 25, 2007)

OMG they're still coming out w/ new characters? Oh man, I'm definately getting this game LOL

Maybe I'll wait until Itachi comes out...


----------



## akatsuki9 (Dec 28, 2007)

*NARUTO RISE OF A NINJA GLITCH!!!!*

i was playing naruto rise of a ninja on my xbox 360 and i had a mission where i had to find this ladys scarf at a temple when i got there i had to fight an elite ninja but when i got into battle it is Naruto with 1 health and 1 chakra!!!

has this happened to anyone else????


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 29, 2007)

no but my game has frozen a few times during gameplay good thing it autosaves at certain places


----------



## DarkBD337 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not exactly but on the way to the land of waves a jounin bandit popped up before the fight and during the fight i was fighting a chunnin bandit. very funny


----------



## akatsuki9 (Dec 30, 2007)

this game has to many glitches

the hokage glitch
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ynmmfmJwNdg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ynmmfmJwNdg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 30, 2007)

i certainly hope that you know that you can post these in the proper thread...


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 30, 2007)

hey does any one now how to get on to the hokage tower for the acheivement im haveing trouble looking for advice


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 30, 2007)

dodgekfc said:


> hey does any one now how to get on to the hokage tower for the acheivement im haveing trouble looking for advice



*youtube*           .


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 30, 2007)

you guys think I should get this game. I liked the game for ps2 alot is it simmilar?


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks captian gir very much


----------



## akatsuki9 (Dec 31, 2007)

does any one have a list of how to unlock charecters???
i need the cgharecter bad


----------



## Saba-san (Dec 31, 2007)

Just wondering, anyone know if there's free roam after you complete the all quests and missions? I was just wondering because I got the game not too long ago and am close to beating it. I want to complete all Konohamaru/Ramen/Race games and collect all coins and such, so I want to know if I should do that before I finish the last mission....yeah.

(and hey Akatuski9, long time no see. ^^ You probably have no idea who I am, but maybe you might...doubt it because I used to be Piplup before...)

~desu Saba~


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

ya you can complete all the hid nd seek ramen nd race u can do that after you beat the game


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 1, 2008)

akatsuki9 said:


> does any one have a list of how to unlock charecters???
> i need the cgharecter bad



.......there are no unlockable characters


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 1, 2008)

hey how do you get the genin nd chunnin nd  jonin forest of death exam acveiments


----------



## Saba-san (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for answering my questions. ^^ So there's free roam after, which is cool. That was a smart choice by the creators.

Anyway, you can get Jiraiya and Sarutobi off the marketplace...if that counts as "unlockable" characters.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 1, 2008)

thats not unlockable....thats buyable...



dodgekfc said:


> hey how do you get the genin nd chunnin nd  jonin forest of death exam acveiments



did you even read the requirements on how to get the achievement?? it says so right in the achivement......

this thread probably belongs in here.


----------



## akatsuki9 (Jan 1, 2008)

how do u get the forest of death exam?


check out my new fourm link in sig


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 1, 2008)

forest of death is either the ingame story through naruto....or the achievements is completely online through other characters and accessible through the main menu


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 2, 2008)

no i just wanted to know if it had to be done online or in the story i didit know


----------



## Saba-san (Jan 6, 2008)

Where's Konohamaru!? (I'm have 16/20 done, so I figure I'm on the 17th.) I can't freakin' find him! I mean I have the radar in the little circle, so I know I'm really close, but then I think he's on a roof that I can't get to, but he's not (cuz I went up higher to see if I could see any of his disguises, and I didn't) I'll keep looking, but if anyone knows, please tell me!


----------



## Vrtl (Jan 7, 2008)

this game is awesome


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it just me or but does this game freeze all the time?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 7, 2008)

Just you, mine has never frozen.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> Is it just me or but does this game freeze all the time?



i think its just you...my friend played it for a few hours last night and no probs....but then again, i have read about problems with the shikamaru DLC in relation to freezing/problems


----------



## Shugorei (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> Is it just me or but does this game freeze all the time?



its happened to me about two or three times, luckily it autosaves during gameplay


----------



## buikurama (Jan 8, 2008)

Sweet! I just got them.

Yeah I hope they keep adding new characters as well. I hope the next ones are Shino and Kankuro.


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 8, 2008)

just messed around with them.

Chouji definitely packs a punch.  a simple XXY combo was consistantly doing heavy damage and massive knockback.

Temari is fast and fairly strong, seems quite fun.


----------



## Saba-san (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome! I need to go out and get a point card...xD

Well I have a question, does anyone have map of where to find the lovelorn people in the village? I still have to do that and the racing mini-game (but those are easy but since there are 20 and take long, I'll do those last)


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 8, 2008)

click


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 8, 2008)

Waste of microsoft points, but I am gonna buy them anyways


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2008)

Game lacks Asuma.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 17, 2008)

This is one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 17, 2008)

JustPimpin said:


> This is one of the best games I've ever played.



no...there are PLENTY of better games in existence than this game...this is a rental


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 9, 2008)

This game lacks hatred!! so i will post here my complain again.

The worst games ever i fucking played. for fucks sake, since when did Naruto had to go on so many SPEED races!! lmao. and wtf is up with rock lee doing all these jutsus and shit. and wtf is up with sasuke continuously jumping and jumping. he was the easiest shit to beat in the game.

This game sucked so much, i cant believe i spend $40 on it.


----------



## John Cena (Feb 10, 2008)

this game rocks


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

Is this game worth buying?
I've heard it was fun, but I read in a review that to just rent it


----------



## Buguser (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd say its worth a buy just to beat up all the rock lees online and hear them say your gay over and over again.


----------



## Xenuftw (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the game a few days ago. Story mode is very short. Even with all of the extra side quests, but the online's nice. I'm currently getting my arse kickcked by every kunai spamming Sakura going.

Does anyone know if there's a way to get Shikamaru if you're in the uk? When i tried it said something stupid and i want Shikimaru


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 11, 2008)

wasnt shikamaru available if you signed up to the website or whatnot??


----------



## Xenuftw (Jun 11, 2008)

apparently, but after signing up it said that they don't provide the service to uk residents and something about children


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 15, 2009)

would anyone be willing to help me get the online achievements  people don't really play this a lot online


----------

